# My GP appointment :-)  And other things



## Ljc

Little :-(
I'm not long back from GP and just had to come here and say *yay*
Their has been a slight improvement in kidney function even though they have had to deal with a lot of Anti Bs lately, they are running at 30% atm , so it sounds like the ramipril is doing them good.  Gp  turned to me and with a with a huge smile and  nearly shouted " your diabetes control is excellent"  I was so supprised I forgot to ask the results , silly me lol. Good job he never asked to check my meter
Then he looks sadly at heavily bandaged Lefty (my left foot) he informed me that the hospital had asked for a referral to the vascular docs and its most likely I will need some tissue removal. he put this bit of info so nicely, to be honest this news was not unexpected however I'm seeing a specialist at NHS podiatry tomorrow and lefty will have the bandage removed, its  been on since Friday , (I'm taking a peg with me lol) to have a good check up and hopefully find out why lefty is so unhappy.
When I came home I put the kettle on and celebrated the mostly good news with  a big mug of coffee and a very naughty Mr Kipling fruit pie.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Excellent, Ljc.  You deserve that fruit pie.


----------



## AlisonM

Good news indeed, about the D and the kidleys. I hope the foot bloke can sort lefty for you.


----------



## Lindarose

Oh that's wonderful results  Good for you!
We just need lefty to behave now.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Exceedingly good young lady  Sorry I couldn't resist saying that because of the Mr. Kipping thingy


----------



## Ljc

Thanks everyone , I'm still on cloud nine


----------



## KookyCat

Excellent news on the hba1c and the kidney improvement let's hope that continues   Now lefty, I'm addressing you directly, sort yourself out and get to the healing right now!


----------



## Flower

Good stuff Ljc, excellent news about the control and kidney improvement. I am also appealing directly to your left foot, 'toe the line and heal yourself with no more messing about!'


----------



## Northerner

Good to hear - but I think Lefty needs to start aspiring to the same high standards as kidneys and blood glucose!  Get your act together Lefty, we know you can do it!


----------



## Ljc

I think lefty has got selective deafness


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Little :-(
> I'm not long back from GP and just had to come here and say *yay*
> Their has been a slight improvement in kidney function even though they have had to deal with a lot of Anti Bs lately, they are running at 30% atm , so it sounds like the ramipril is doing them good.  Gp  turned to me and with a with a huge smile and  nearly shouted " your diabetes control is excellent"  I was so supprised I forgot to as the results , silly me lol. Good job he never asked to check my meter
> Then he looks sadly at heavily bandaged Lefty (my left foot) he informed me that the hospital had asked for a referral to the vascular docs and its most likely I will need some tissue removal. he put this bit of info so nicely, to be honest this news was not unexpected however I'm seeing a specialist at NHS podiatry tomorrow and lefty will have the bandage removed, its  been on since Friday , (I'm taking a peg with me lol) to have a good check up and hopefully find out why lefty is so unhappy.
> When I came home I put the kettle on and celebrated the mostly good news with  a big mug of coffee and a very naughty Mr Kipling fruit pie.


Bit late Ljc...big up to your GP and Mr Kipling...Lefty still has time to fall into line...good luck with your appointment today...how was that fruit pie?


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Bubbsie. The fruit pie was scrumptious.


----------



## Bloden

Glad you enjoyed the well-deserved fruit pie. And well done on the super-duper BG control and improvement in your kidneys - great news. Hope you don't need that peg!


----------



## pav

Good news about your kidney function, just hope lefty follows as well and has improved.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Bloden and Pav.
Update 
Not long back from podiatrist. Chap unwrapped lefty and no cheesy smell wafted up  so we didn't need any pegs.
Just where the blisters were are now black as I thought they would be but ,  and here's the good news it's all dry like Bigtoe was and  not a sign of infection no redness at all   .  Lefty is no longer sporting a big dolly just some plasters and a stocking thingy which is far more comfy.  I'm to keep an eye out for infection and till lefty is behaving itself he wants to give it a talking to once a week .
All being well it should go the same way as Bigtoe did . So I'm hoping that when I go to vascular dept they won't want to nick any  tozes off me. 
I laughed out loud when he said he'd give me some info about diabetes.


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Thanks Bloden and Pav.
> Update
> Not long back from podiatrist. Chap unwrapped lefty and no cheesy smell wafted up  so we didn't need any pegs.
> Just where the blisters were are now black as I thought they would be but ,  and here's the good news it's all dry like Bigtoe was and  not a sign of infection no redness at all   .  Lefty is no longer sporting a big dolly just some plasters and a stocking thingy which is far more comfy.  I'm to keep an eye out for infection and till lefty is behaving itself he wants to give it a talking to once a week .
> All being well it should go the same way as Bigtoe did . So I'm hoping that when I go to vascular dept they won't want to nick any  tozes off me.
> I laughed out loud when he said he'd give me some info about diabetes.


Oh good, really glad Lefty's getting its act together!


----------



## pav

Thats great news that lefty is ok,and sorting itself out. You probably know more about diabetes than what's in the leaflet.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Great


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Pav and Ralph.


----------



## Ljc

Well I've got a busy week coming up. Tues,  podiatry to give lefty a good eyeballing, Thursday, my first appointment with Urology then on Friday they want me to go to another hospital further away from me for an Ultrasound , which I'm hoping I can change to the nearer hospital as it has an ultrasound dept.
I lead an exciting life lol .


----------



## AlisonM

Ljc said:


> Lefty is no longer sporting a big dolly just some plasters and a stocking thingy which is far more comfy.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Alison


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Well I've got a busy week coming up. Tues,  podiatry to give lefty a good eyeballing, Thursday, my first appointment with Urology then on Friday they want me to go to another hospital further away from me for an Ultrasound , which I'm hoping I can change to the nearer hospital as it has an ultrasound dept.
> I lead an exciting life lol .


I hope it turns out to be a week full of good news for you


----------



## pav

Hope it all goes well for you, I had my ultrasound last week and more blood tests tomorrow then a couple of days waiting for the results. Don't know what's next as my meds intolerance has struck again, can't take the liquid iron without suffering the lovely side effects, which means it can be very dodgy leaving home.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> I hope it turns out to be a week full of good news for you


Thanks Northener, me too.


----------



## Ljc

pav said:


> Hope it all goes well for you, I had my ultrasound last week and more blood tests tomorrow then a couple of days waiting for the results. Don't know what's next as my meds intolerance has struck again, can't take the liquid iron without suffering the lovely side effects, which means it can be very dodgy leaving home.


@pav . Thanks Me too. I don't have a meds intolerance, am Lacose intolerant so I do understand the  .
I hope they can sort out your Anaemia without you having to suffer anymore er symptoms


----------



## Ljc

A little update. Changed the plasters on pinky, perky and titch this morning, No sign of infection


----------



## AlisonM

Ljc said:


> A little update. Changed the plasters on pinky, perky and titch this morning, No sign of infection


Excellent.


----------



## KateR

That's great news. Good luck with the rest of your appointments.


----------



## Lindarose

That's a good start to your week Ljc. Hope it continues


----------



## pav

Great news for you, fingers crossed the rest of your appointments will go well.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Alison, KateR, Lindarose and Pav.
Saw podiatrist today , she is slightly concerned about titch as she saw a little pinkness. She is also worried that I do not have any just in case Anti Bs, I'll arrange a telephone appt with GP to see what s/he says.
She also gave me grave warnings about what would happen if I got those toes even slightly damp. She explained how they should heal, funnily exactly the same as bigtoe. 
I treated my tootsies to a few pairs of seam free socks to keep them cosy


----------



## Lindarose

Hopefully tootsies will settle down now and stop attention seeking! They may be small but they don't half cause problems.   Take care Ljc


----------



## Ljc

Lindarose said:


> They may be small but they don't half cause problems.   Take care Ljc


Thanks, They sure do lol. As It's going to be awhile before I can give lefty a thorough wash I think I'm going to have to change my name soon *stinkyfoot* springs to mind , suggestions welcome


----------



## Ljc

Saw the urologist earlier.  Went through all the usual stuff and my symptoms. He wanted me to go on a low dose Anti B for the time being, I said I preferred not to ATM.  I'm to have a CT scan instead of the ultrasound and a looksy up inside my bladder, that should be nice


----------



## Lindarose

Oh dear Ljc. That doesn't sound much fun. But hope you soon get it all out of the way with good results


----------



## grovesy

Hope you get your investigations soon and they find no problems!


----------



## pav

Ljc said:


> Saw the urologist earlier.  Went through all the usual stuff and my symptoms. He wanted me to go on a low dose Anti B for the time being, I said I preferred not to ATM.  I'm to have a CT scan instead of the ultrasound and a looksy up inside my bladder, that should be nice



Good that to see tootsies are going well and sure they will appreciate being kept nice and cosy. The camera to see inside your bladder should go smoothly. They apply a local anesthetic cream and you should not feel anything, been there and had that T shirt.

No news from the Doc about my last blood test or from the consultant about the scan, will have to ring them soon to see what's happening, ran out of liquid iron and taking what iron tablets I have left and everything is settling down back to almost normal, though my blood count will no doubt will start to drop again.


----------



## Ljc

[QUOTE="pav, post: 655035, member: 10278"
No news from the Doc about my last blood test or from the consultant about the scan, will have to ring them soon to see what's happening, ran out of liquid iron and taking what iron tablets I have left and everything is settling down back to almost normal, though my blood count will no doubt will start to drop again.[/QUOTE]
@pav   Hope you get the results soon.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Lindarose and Grovesy


----------



## Ljc

Update  
Re dressed lefty this morning , I don't want to tempt fate but the black area on     one toe is much reduced the other two are looking better than when I saw them on Wednesday . I think it must be the threat of the just in case Anti Bs now waiting patiently in my meds box that is bringing lefty back into line lol.


----------



## pav

Looking good, fingers crossed for lefty and tootsies heal fully very soon.


----------



## Ljc

Lefty was given another good eyeballing earlier by a very good looking chap _sigh .   _No nasty surprises  . I'm to go to my pre booked appointment next week but after that it's once a fortnight. He decided to give righty a bit of a check, looking between its toes he asked if I checked between them, even though it was plain to see they look  in pristine condition. Honestly lefty and righty are like beauty and the beast lol. 

I received my appt for the debut of the inside of my bladder , not long to wait , 1st December. The info leaflet was very informative , seems I'll have the opportunity to watch


----------



## grovesy

Glad they are behaving so for, and good luck for the bladder inspection!


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Lefty was given another good eyeballing earlier by a very good looking chap _sigh .   _No nasty surprises  . I'm to go to my pre booked appointment next week but after that it's once a fortnight. He decided to give righty a bit of a check, looking between its toes he asked if I checked between them, even though it was plain to see they look  in pristine condition. Honestly lefty and righty are like beauty and the beast lol.
> 
> I received my appt for the debut of the inside of my bladder , not long to wait , 1st December. The info leaflet was very informative , seems I'll have the opportunity to watch


Good to hear there were no nasty surprises  He obviously wanted to spend more time with you, so lingered with the excuse of checking out righty 

Can't believe how close it is to December 1st - not long to wait at all!  Good luck with everything


----------



## pav

Great news that it's all looking good for lefty and righty, and with the appointment for the camera soon, fingers and toes crossed the camera will be clear as well.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Grovesy,Northener and Pav.

On Saturday evening I got home to find an appointment letter for today for my CT scan, which there was no way I could get to and no way I could contact the hospital to let them know till this morning. I hate having to cancel without being able to give them sufficient notice so they can book someone else in but a letter arriving on Saturday for an appointment on Monday is just plain daft. I know I'm retired  but I do need some notice.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Thanks Grovesy,Northener and Pav.
> 
> On Saturday evening I got home to find an appointment letter for today for my CT scan, which there was no way I could get to and no way I could contact the hospital to let them know till this morning. I hate having to cancel without being able to give them sufficient notice so they can book someone else in but a letter arriving on Saturday for an appointment on Monday is just plain daft. I know I'm retired  but I do need some notice.


That's just stupid  I hope you can get a new appointment soon - with sufficient notice to make it viable!


----------



## pav

It could be that there is a time limit imposed, like you have to be seen within a week or so, a phone call first to see if you can make the appointment would be good, which I have had before now.


----------



## grovesy

Ljc said:


> Thanks Grovesy,Northener and Pav.
> 
> On Saturday evening I got home to find an appointment letter for today for my CT scan, which there was no way I could get to and no way I could contact the hospital to let them know till this morning. I hate having to cancel without being able to give them sufficient notice so they can book someone else in but a letter arriving on Saturday for an appointment on Monday is just plain daft. I know I'm retired  but I do need some notice.


It is ridiculous.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Thanks Grovesy,Northener and Pav.
> 
> On Saturday evening I got home to find an appointment letter for today for my CT scan, which there was no way I could get to and no way I could contact the hospital to let them know till this morning. I hate having to cancel without being able to give them sufficient notice so they can book someone else in but a letter arriving on Saturday for an appointment on Monday is just plain daft. I know I'm retired  but I do need some notice.


Not your fault Ljc...although it would be interesting to know when the letter was posted...had letters from the hospital not arrived until 9-11 days after the date on the letter...I agree...it is ridiculous...good luck Thursday


----------



## Ljc

Bubbsie said:


> Not your fault Ljc...although it would be interesting to know when the letter was posted...had letters from the hospital not arrived until 9-11 days after the date on the letter...I agree...it is ridiculous...good luck Thursday


Thanks
The letter was dated 24/11/16.


----------



## Ljc

Update on lefty 
Podiatrist is pleased , well much more than pleased, she said *wow*,  No they are not healed but no sign of infection and the black that looks like scabs but isn't is all dry on the surface .  came away with lots of prezzies (dressings) for lefty. Next appointment in two weeks. 
I'm well pleased


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Update on lefty
> Podiatrist is pleased , well much more than pleased, she said *wow*,  No they are not healed but no sign of infection and the black that looks like scabs but isn't is all dry on the surface .  came away with lots of prezzies (dressings) for lefty. Next appointment in two weeks.
> I'm well pleased


Good news Ljc...fingers crossed for next appointment


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Bubbsie


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Update on lefty
> Podiatrist is pleased , well much more than pleased, she said *wow*,  No they are not healed but no sign of infection and the black that looks like scabs but isn't is all dry on the surface .  came away with lots of prezzies (dressings) for lefty. Next appointment in two weeks.
> I'm well pleased


Really good to read this Lin  Hope things continue to go well and the next appointment shows healing too!


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Northerner.


----------



## Ljc

Well I am back from my bladders beauty shot
Now you men close your eyes ok.
The worst bit was the cleaning of parts I didn't know I had,  I  swear he used sandpaper  . Right you can open them again. 
The actual procedure was ok. I was able to see   too.
I've got to have a biopsy taken. He thinks the two spots we saw were probably caused by frequent UTIs


----------



## grovesy

Hope you get the results soon and they nothing troublesome.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Grovesy .
Have  appointment for my op 28th  Dec. Pre op is on the 20th .
Lefty had its eyeballing today,  I don't want to tempt fate but it's doing well.
bits are just beginning to lift off  . Chap was going to eyeball  it in two weeks,  till I suggested longer as I know what to what to look  out for, so I'll see him in three weeks,
I won't know whether I'm coming or going with all these appointments, I'm just glad they are happening so quickly.


----------



## Lindarose

So glad things are looking positive for you. And hope once these appointments are out of the way you can take a break from it all.


----------



## pav

good news about lefty and getting your pre-op appointment quickly, could be time for a relaxing break somewhere nice and warm after it's all done and dusted.


----------



## grovesy

Good luck, and hope the toes keep behaving.


----------



## Ditto

Yes, good luck.  Hope all your appointments go well.


----------



## Ljc

Thankyou everyone.
Sorry it's A bit of a rant .
Had my pre op assessment this morning. It turned out to be a bit of a palaver.
Saw one nurse who went through all my meds, previous ops and medical conditions and weighed me, when she learned I'm minus a three toes , she "said your diabetes is badly controlled then" I don't think she believed me when I said no.
Then came my blood pressure, now at the gp, it's ok but for some reason at hospitals it has other ideas   , after three checks she decided to go by the first one as it was lower than the others 
Then we discussed the medications I have to stop or reduce.
She could not get her head around that I didn't need to take Novorapid, so I had to explain in depth what it was for  , I thought the clue was in its name 
I would need to have a repeat blood test done at gp or my local hospital in a few days time .
Sent off to see a HCA for blood test and ECG
This is where it all went  pear shaped, I know my veins play up but she couldn't feel any , So I showed her a couple , after 40 years of working at the coalface of what used to be called the national blood transfusion service , I know what a vein feels like , she missed, got me to do rather odd things with my arms, I suggested the band that was right there on her desk , she declined and failed again, to give us both a breather she decided to do the ECG, now I have had a few over the years and didn't expect any problems, I was wrong, it took 6 goes. After another attempt to nab a vein, it was off to the path lab for me  but that wasn't the end of the fun , she gave us the wrong directions to the path lab, saying it was on the first floor in the old building , it was only a short distance away So oft we trundles, once in the old part I asked directions, turned out the path lab was in the new building which is at the other end  of the hospital .
The phlebotomist nabbed my vein with no probs at all.


----------



## grovesy

Oh no. Hope your op goes without a hitch.


----------



## Northerner

Grrrrr!!!!  Sorry to hear there was such a song and dance, liberally spread with incompetence!


----------



## SB2015

Ljc said:


> When I came home I put the kettle on and celebrated the mostly good news with a big mug of coffee and a very naughty Mr Kipling fruit pie.


I am sure smiled whilst you ate it.  You use up more calories with a smile


----------



## SB2015

I should have read the rest of this thread.  Just keep smiling if you can.


----------



## Ljc

grovesy said:


> Oh no. Hope your op goes without a hitch.


Thanks, so do I .


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Grrrrr!!!!  Sorry to hear there was such a song and dance, liberally spread with incompetence!


Thanks, it was rather surreal lol


----------



## Ljc

SB2015 said:


> I should have read the rest of this thread.  Just keep smiling if you can.


Thanks, tbh one we got home and calmed ourselves down with mugs of coffee and some naughty bikkies , we did have a giggle


----------



## AJLang

Sorry to hear that you had such a palaver. I hope that you have a nice relaxed evening.


----------



## pav

That's the sort of appointment that's could be classed as one from hell, hope all goes well with the op.


----------



## Ljc

pav said:


> That's the sort of appointment that's could be classed as one from hell, hope all goes well with the op.


Thanks, I'm having a ct scan on wed morning, please keep your fingers crossed that it goes smoother than today.
It's all goes here lol


----------



## grovesy

Ljc said:


> Thanks, I'm having a ct scan on wed morning, please keep your fingers crossed that it goes smoother than today.
> It's all goes here lol


Everything crossed.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Thanks, I'm having a ct scan on wed morning, please keep your fingers crossed that it goes smoother than today.
> It's all goes here lol


Good luck, everything crossed for you!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Thanks, I'm having a ct scan on wed morning, please keep your fingers crossed that it goes smoother than today.
> It's all goes here lol


Finger crossed here too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Thankyou everyone.
> Sorry it's A bit of a rant .
> Had my pre op assessment this morning. It turned out to be a bit of a palaver.
> Saw one nurse who went through all my meds, previous ops and medical conditions and weighed me, when she learned I'm minus a three toes , she "said your diabetes is badly controlled then" I don't think she believed me when I said no.
> Then came my blood pressure, now at the gp, it's ok but for some reason at hospitals it has other ideas   , after three checks she decided to go by the first one as it was lower than the others
> Then we discussed the medications I have to stop or reduce.
> She could not get her head around that I didn't need to take Novorapid, so I had to explain in depth what it was for  , I thought the clue was in its name
> I would need to have a repeat blood test done at gp or my local hospital in a few days time .
> Sent off to see a HCA for blood test and ECG
> This is where it all went  pear shaped, I know my veins play up but she couldn't feel any , So I showed her a couple , after 40 years of working at the coalface of what used to be called the national blood transfusion service , I know what a vein feels like , she missed, got me to do rather odd things with my arms, I suggested the band that was right there on her desk , she declined and failed again, to give us both a breather she decided to do the ECG, now I have had a few over the years and didn't expect any problems, I was wrong, it took 6 goes. After another attempt to nab a vein, it was off to the path lab for me  but that wasn't the end of the fun , she gave us the wrong directions to the path lab, saying it was on the first floor in the old building , it was only a short distance away So oft we trundles, once in the old part I asked directions, turned out the path lab was in the new building which is at the other end  of the hospital .
> The phlebotomist nabbed my vein with no probs at all.


Sounds like something from Fawlty Towers!


----------



## Ljc

Scan all done and dusted. A huge improvement from the other day


----------



## Stitch147

Glad your scan went ok after the other days fun and games


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, good news Ljc. That might make Christmas a bit more relaxed.


----------



## grovesy

Glad it went well.


----------



## Northerner

Good to hear!


----------



## trophywench

Good.

When do you get the results and a Plan?


----------



## Ljc

grovesy said:


> Glad it went well.





trophywench said:


> Good.
> 
> When do you get the results and a Plan?


My D day is 28th Dec for  biopsy  ( iPad put biography , then hoops ) and a possible TURBT.


----------



## trophywench

Think I'd rather have a biography myself too!

Hope they are just patches and don't need at TURBT, so although it's not lovely to have to look forward to after Xmas - let's all hope it means you can have a very Happy New Year!


----------



## Ljc

trophywench said:


> Think I'd rather have a biography myself too!
> 
> Hope they are just patches and don't need at TURBT, so although it's not lovely to have to look forward to after Xmas - let's all hope it means you can have a very Happy New Year!


Thank you.


----------



## Ljc

Well I'm in hospital waiting for me op.  I seem to have been seen by a multitude of people .


----------



## Stitch147

Hope all goes well. XX


----------



## grovesy

Hope it goes well.


----------



## SB2015

Hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Lindarose

Best wishes Ljc for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Robin

Best wishes, Ljc.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Well I'm in hospital waiting for me op.  I seem to have been seen by a multitude of people .


Hope everything goes smoothly Lin, and you recover quickly  {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ljc

Thanks everyone.  They sent me off to bye byes , I was in such a lovely sleep till they insisted I wake up again, they were blimmin persistent too   Ive had water , a nice cup of coffee, more water and turned down the offer of a sarnie  What a difference from years ago when you begged and pleaded on blended knee for summate eat and drink ,  only to be told no it'll make you sick.  I've no news yet except that they hope to let me home later  today, oh and my scan showed signs of a teeny weeny kidney stone, that makes a change my last one was a biggie .


----------



## Robin

Glad you've got that behind you, and are feeling OK.


----------



## Northerner

Good to hear, hope you are home soon


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Robin and Northener.
All day my bladder has been doing it's best to let me know it's not happy about being messed with , so it's not been cooperating n the pee dept , I've been filling it up but it's not letting it go none too easy. So to teach it a lesson we're having to stay in and just for good measure it's the proud new owner of a catheter and I'm not very happy with my new designer hand bag


----------



## Robin

Oh poor you. Do you think there's a bladder equivalent of the Diabetes fairy? And can we find her and give her a kick for you?


----------



## grovesy

Oh no. Hope you are back to normal soon.


----------



## Northerner

I'm sorry to hear this  Hope things improve for you very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Oh poor you. Do you think there's a bladder equivalent of the Diabetes fairy? And can we find her and give her a kick for you?


 I'm pretty sure their is and I would love you to give it the order of the boot


----------



## Ljc

Me dear old blad seems to be recovering or just given up because of the onslaught of three black coffee's and 1 1/2 jugs of water so far today 
I've been told if it behaves itself one more time, we can go home YAY.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Me dear old blad seems to be recovering or just given up because of the onslaught of three black coffee's and 1 1/2 jugs of water so far today
> I've been told if it behaves itself one more time, we can go home YAY.


Ooh, I do hope so!


----------



## grovesy

Hope it does the trick.


----------



## Ljc

They've chucked me out 
It's sooooooooo good to be back home 
I'm to have another scan as there is some confusion which side a tiny kidney stone is , the written repot says left but when they looked at the scan it's showing on the right side, so they want to double check, they also think it's small enough for me to pass it naturally. I've had two stones Before just  because I'm a greedy so and so .  
They don't think the the two areas they took biopsies from are anything to worry about , I'll get the results when I see the urologist in around four weeks, I am somewhat relieved but I'll be ecstatic when I know for sure.


----------



## Lindarose

Glad to hear you're home now and things are looking up. Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Stitch147

Glad to hear that you are home. Now rest and recover.


----------



## Northerner

Glad to hear you are home now Lin, get yourself comfy and pour yourself a cup of tea  Are they sure they weren't holding the scan upside down?   Hoping for the best possible outcome so you have a good start to 2017


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear you are home now Lin, get yourself comfy and pour yourself a cup of tea  Are they sure they weren't holding the scan upside down?   Hoping for the best possible outcome so you have a good start to 2017


Funny you should say that , doc said something about looking at the scan the wrong way round


----------



## Ljc

Update on lefty.
After I got up yesterday morning I found my 4th toe, Perky, scab had come off and it was looking quite good, it must have known it was going for its check up today so wanted to look it's best . Only one more scab thingy to go 
Their are signs that it is thinking about it. 
I saw a different podiatrist one who had never seen my tootsies before. I had to give a brief rundown on lefties antics. He gave lefty an eyeballing and a bit of a pedicure, then turned his attention to Righty who as per usual was showing off.  The podiatrist took on look and said "perfect"  
Well I woke up this morning and Titch is no longer scabby  .  Fingers crossed this is the end of lefties saga, it all started last January


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Funny you should say that , doc said something about looking at the scan the wrong way round


Honestly  really sometimes you just couldn't  make these things up...could you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Update on lefty.
> After I got up yesterday morning I found my 4th toe, Perky, scab had come off and it was looking quite good, it must have known it was going for its check up today so wanted to look it's best . Only one more scab thingy to go
> Their are signs that it is thinking about it.
> I saw a different podiatrist one who had never seen my tootsies before. I had to give a brief rundown on lefties antics. He gave lefty an eyeballing and a bit of a pedicure, then turned his attention to Righty who as per usual was showing off.  The podiatrist took on look and said "perfect"
> Well I woke up this morning and Titch is no longer scabby  .  Fingers crossed this is the end of lefties saga, it all started last January


Good news Ljc...fingers all crossed...and toes (ouch that's a bit trickier).


----------



## Lindarose

Great to hear you've come through this and are now practically perfect in every way


----------



## Mark Parrott

Great news.


----------



## trophywench

Phew!

Bladders generally don't appreciate being messed with and often go a bit ... well the word used to be 'spastic' but that's probably not PC any more LOL ... on strike after a procedure on, or even near, them.  Yours was treated right anyway, which sorted it out - so that was good.

Hope the eventual outcome will be as good as the process!

And - excellent news about tootsie.

Blooming good start to this year for you, isn't it, so far!


----------



## Ljc

Thanks everyone.
Had my repeat CT scan today. Am well pleased.  My appointment was for
11 30 .  I arrived rather early as I didn't know my way round this hospital.
I was actually in the department at 10 15  by 10 45 I was leaving the department   This is the first time ever I have been seen so much earlier than my appointment time. Their was no way we could make the bus stop in time for the hourly bus, so we went to the coffee house at the main entrance, I was so so so naughty, I had a large sausage roll , some sparkling water and a rather large dose of insulin. We were back home by  12 45 .
Next week is a busy one. Tuesday it's Renal outpatients, Wednesday the podiatrist and Thursday it's the urologist for the results of biopsies and hopefully they now know for sure which side the fragment of kidney stone is.


----------



## grovesy

Good luck for all the coming appointments.


----------



## Ditto

Yes, good luck.


----------



## Ljc

Well it's the start of my fun filled week today. This afternoon im of out to .......
.
.
Renal outpatients.

I really don't want to tempt fate but can't contain myself,  lefty is doing it's level best to look gorgeous  for it's appointment tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

Wishing you well @Ljc  I hope you don't have too much hanging around to do.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Wishing you well @Ljc  I hope you don't have too much hanging around to do.


Thankyou


----------



## Stitch147

Hope all of your appointments go well.


----------



## Lindarose

Good luck with the week ahead Lin. 
A lot of appointments and hopefully all will give good results so you can have some time off!


----------



## grovesy

Good luck hope it goes well.


----------



## Ditto

Yes, good luck, hope all goes well.


----------



## Ljc

Thank you everyone.
Renal appointment went well.  Ramipril is being increased to 2.5 mg as kidneys are still leaking quite a bit of  protein , I need to arrange a blood test in two weeks to check all is well and if the dose needs increasing again
My BP was 136 over 63 
I forgot to ask what my weight is , but I know I've lost some. 
My kidneys are still working at around 30 %
They don't want to see me for 
.
.
.
6 months 
When I got home I celebrated with a big mug of coffee and 3 rich tea bikkies


----------



## Robin

Glad it went well today, good luck with Leftie tomorrow.


----------



## grovesy

Glad the first of the appointment s went well.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

That's good news. 
I'm very glad!


----------



## Northerner

Glad to hear things went well


----------



## Ljc

Lefty did itself proud this evening.  When I took my sock of the podiatrist went 
WOW.
They don't want to see me again till I need my toenails cut or unless I have problems. 
Apparently now I should have orthopedic shoes  she said they make quite nice styles now, but my gp has to refer me. 

Now lefty has had the all clear, it can have a proper bath so tomorrow morning lefty has a date with the shower and some nice shower suds, it'll be thinking it's it's birthday lol


----------



## grovesy

Ljc said:


> View attachment 2702
> Lefty did itself proud this evening.  When I took my sock of the podiatrist went
> WOW.
> They don't want to see me again till I need my toenails cut or unless I have problems.
> Apparently now I should have orthopedic shoes  she said they make quite nice styles now, but my gp has to refer me.
> 
> Now lefty has had the all clear, it can have a proper bath so tomorrow morning lefty has a date with the shower and some nice shower suds, it'll be thinking it's it's birthday lol


Well done. Long may it last.


----------



## Hazel

Great news


----------



## Robin

Wow, Lefty rose to the occasion with style! So pleased for you!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> View attachment 2702
> Lefty did itself proud this evening.  When I took my sock of the podiatrist went
> WOW.
> They don't want to see me again till I need my toenails cut or unless I have problems.
> Apparently now I should have orthopedic shoes  she said they make quite nice styles now, but my gp has to refer me.
> 
> Now lefty has had the all clear, it can have a proper bath so tomorrow morning lefty has a date with the shower and some nice shower suds, it'll be thinking it's it's birthday lol


Good news Lin...enjoy those bubbles...and well done lefty


----------



## Northerner

Fabulous news @Ljc, really pleased to hear it!


----------



## Ljc

Thankyou everyone.
I've had more good news, Urologist says the biopsies were fine  , he didn't have the report of the CT scan I had on Saturday , so we are no wiser which side the kidney stone is, once they have it they will let me know over he phone and what if anything they plan to do.
This only took 3 minutes, trouble was this doc was running over an hour late he looked knackered.


----------



## mikeyB

All good news Lin, fantastic. Let's hear it for 2017


----------



## grovesy

Oh that is good news Lin.


----------



## Ditto

Excellent.


----------



## Lindarose

Excellent news Lin.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks everyone, I'm still over the moon.


----------



## Ljc

Oh my giddy aunt. Just had a copy of the letter sent to my gp from the Renal clinic I attended , plus a prescription for a uti I told them I thought I had , I also explained I had had C Diff, the labs agreed with me re the uti,  so what antibiotics have they prescribed, the very same ones that caused the nasty horrid %#**%?% thing in the first place.
phone call to gp tomorrow methinks.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Oh my giddy aunt. Just had a copy of the letter sent to my gp from the Renal clinic I attended , plus a prescription for a uti I told them I thought I had , I also explained I had had C Diff, the labs agreed with me re the uti,  so what antibiotics have they prescribed, the very same ones that caused the nasty horrid %#**%?% thing in the first place.
> phone call to gp tomorrow methinks.


Grrr!!!!  Hope you can get it sorted quickly


----------



## grovesy

Oh no. Hope you can get sorted.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Northener and Grovesy. 
Had a telephone appt with GP. It turns out that the infection I have is only sensitive to two Antibiotics and they both carry similar risks of causing C Diff. Naturally I've elected not to have the Co Amoxiclav  (sp?) but the other one .
I am going to keep everything crossed , I just hope I don't have to do it literally lol.


----------



## Northerner

Hope it solves the problem and doesn't create more!


----------



## grovesy

Hope it does the trick without any nasty side effects.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Northener and Grovesy.
So far (fingers and everything else crossed) nothing nasty is happening  
Also there is a slight improvement in my symptoms


----------



## Rosiecarmel

So sorry I've only just caught up with all this! Sounds like good news more recently though and I'm v happy for you!!

Now I just hope the antibiotics work and you can be appointment free for a while!!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Thanks Northener and Grovesy.
> So far (fingers and everything else crossed) nothing nasty is happening
> Also there is a slight improvement in my symptoms


Good news Ljc...hope that improvement continues at a pace.


----------



## grovesy

Glad you you feel you have improved and not developed any nasties.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks everyone.
Had a gp appointment today to askfor a referral for Orthapedic shoes  he's agreed to this. Plus I asked to try something else for my very dry scarred skin on legs and lefty , this ones a mix of liquid paraffin and white paraffin plus and something else, it sure does adhere lol, I had the devil of a job to wash it off my hands so I could do a finger prick, which bodes well.  I've tried three other prescribed and over the counter  creams ointments to little avail ,if this doesn't work I'll try Castrol


----------



## Northerner

Hope it does the trick Lin


----------



## grovesy

Hope it works for you.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Ljc said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Had a gp appointment today to askfor a referral for Orthapedic shoes  he's agreed to this. Plus I asked to try something else for my very dry scarred skin on legs and lefty , this ones a mix of liquid paraffin and white paraffin plus and something else, it sure does adhere lol, I had the devil of a job to wash it off my hands so I could do a finger prick, which bodes well.  I've tried three other prescribed and over the counter  creams ointments to little avail ,if this doesn't work I'll try Castrol



I use that, and it works a treat for me. I hope you find it effective.


----------



## Ljc

SadhbhFiadh said:


> I use that, and it works a treat for me. I hope you find it effective.


Thanks , I hope it does.


----------



## Ljc

I had an appointment at the vascular foot clinic this morning.  Was referred in November when lefty was poorly. 
I Didn't cancel the appointment  as I've developed a light blue area on the side of my third toe.  Foot and toes are nice and warm. The Doppler test showed lefty had good circulation, it was real loud .  She doesn't think the small blueish patch is anything to worry about as my circulation is good, just to keep an eye on it.  
When she found out the real reason for my referral, she was full of praise for the NHS podiatrist's who had looked after lefty, I'm mighty pleased with them too.


----------



## Stitch147

Great news Lin.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Stitch. 
I've had my appointment through for the Orthotics dept. 2nd March ,  I didn't expect one to come through so quickly.


----------



## grovesy

Ljc said:


> Thanks Stitch.
> I've had my appointment through for the Orthotics dept. 2nd March ,  I didn't expect one to come through so quickly.


Good luck.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Thanks Stitch.
> I've had my appointment through for the Orthotics dept. 2nd March ,  I didn't expect one to come through so quickly.


Good luck Lin


----------



## Ljc

Went to the Orthotics dept this afternoon. I expected to have to wait and was most supprised to be called in only 10 mins after my appt time. 
After finding out about lefties troubles, neuropathy and PAD, she gave both my feet a good looking at ,plus pressing the various bones under my toes and wagging both feet about. 
I'm not going to have an insert to protect lefties toes.  I was given a catalogue of some quite nice looking shoes and a swatch of colours to choose from. She recommended one style but I didn't like it  I'm not keen on lace up shoes. I chose a nice looking shoe in red . 
Then came the measuring  around various parts on my feet also an outline of tootsies was drawn to get an accurate shape, that tickled like crazy. 
In a few weeks time they will get the basic shoes, then I'll be called in so they can make the necessary adaptions.  When it's fitted properly they will make me another pair of shoes in the same style but a different colour. 
I dread to think how much these shoes actually cost.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks @Northerner and @grovesy 
Whilst I was in the waiting area for several outpatients depts , I noticed some people were wearing some really nice looking shoes, even Mary Jane styles. Then  I saw those very same styles in the catalogue


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Ljc said:


> I dread to think how much these shoes actually cost.



I did a quick Google at the orthotics company near me... For made to measure footwear is £350-850!


----------



## Ljc

Rosiecarmel said:


> I did a quick Google at the orthotics company near me... For made to measure footwear is £350-850!


Omg . No wonder they looked nice .  (iPad put, why hey poked nice.) .


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Ljc said:


> Omg View attachment 2948. No wonder they looked nice .  (iPad put, why hey poked nice.) .



Why hey poked nice indeed!!!


----------



## Ljc

Well I won't be needing castrol  This new stuff has worked wonders on my very dry skin , once  applied it has not intention of rubbing off


----------



## Ljc

Had an appt with the Urology nurse this morning.  Had some good new's , I've managed to pass Mrs kidney stone, she was nowhere to be seen on my last scan 
Then came the dietary advise.  After checking the amount I usually drink, she N) wanted me to up my water intake .
said, I have ckd and my legs (iPad put kegs ) would be sloshing around as I walk.
N)  some fruits help prevent stones.
I smiled sweetly and said Im Diabetic and don't eat much fruit. I was most supprised when she said
N) oh it's the sugars .
N) cut down on salt, "
I only have a little.
N) losing weigh can help.
I am .
She then discharged me 
Then handed me a dietary leaflet to read when I get home, no wonder she said when you get home.
Amongst other things some of which are helpful  providing you know which type of Stone you have.
It clearly states cut down on protein fill up with carbohydrates like, potatoes, rice, pasta and wait for it
.
.
.
bread
.
.
.
.
Umm no , I don't think so.
Don't get me wrong, I definitely don't like stones , I've had three previous ones years ago, one needed surgery the other two passed  naturally , so I really have had my fill of them, IMO it's no contest between mrs Stone or D , D wins hands down .


----------



## Northerner

Good news and good riddance to Mrs KS  A shame they don't have more tailored advice for people who are susceptible and also have diabetes - I'm sure it would be possible!  That food advice would surely be worse for you kidneys if you were to follow it!


----------



## Steff

Great news Lin on no more MRS KS.


----------



## Ditto

Excellent news, glad the K is no more. Gobsmacked at the generic food advice.  How much water did they advise? I try for 4 pints a day but have just read in Diabetes For Dummies that we're supposed to have 5 pints!


----------



## grovesy

Glad you have been discharged.


----------



## Ljc

Lefties at it again
This morning I thought I had an appointment to start fitting/adapting  my NHS shoes. Luckily for me as it turned out it was NHS podiatrists today to have my toenails cut and Orthotics on Thursday which I have cancelled due to lefties Twinkles (little toe)  misbehaviour. 

She called me in and asked after lefty, I said all was hunky dory.
She did a quick exam of tootsies and said "oh no, you've got a blister" 
After doing my nails, she said 
"Now try not to worry , you've been through this a few times before, and even when you've had to lose the tips of some toes you've healed well ! This has been caught early , their is no sign of infection " she also gave loads of advise fortunately most of which I already know. 
No more showers or baths for lefty,  *pong*  and keep the moisturiser well away from twinkle , it's a good job righty can't speak, else it will be complaining about its errr unsociable neighbour. 

I really hope twinkle behaves itself  and the blister goes down. TBH I'm fed up with it all as well as worried 








.


----------



## Northerner

I'm so sorry to hear this Lin  I hope that the errant little blighter starts behaving very soon and gives you no further grief {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## grovesy

Oh no! Hope it heals soon.


----------



## Robin

Oh no, and after you'd given lefty a good talking to! Hope it heals without a fuss, and quickly.


----------



## Ditto

What rotten luck, let's hope it heals up asap.


----------



## Lindarose

Lin I'm so sorry those tootsies are misbehaving again. But I think you've got the measure of them now and hopefully they will give up playing up pretty fast. And then you can get those new red shoes


----------



## Ljc

Thank you Northener, Grovesy , Robin, Ditto and Lindarose.
A little update. Fingers and everything else crossed that I'm not tempting fate by saying this. Twinkle is starting to show some improvement, one blister has gone down without breaking


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Thank you Northener, Grovesy , Robin, Ditto and Lindarose.
> A little update. Fingers and everything else crossed that I'm not tempting fate by saying this. Twinkle is starting to show some improvement, one blister has gone down without breaking


Good to hear Lin  Fingers crossed for you


----------



## grovesy

Good you have had some improvement hope it continues.


----------



## Ljc

@grovesy and @Northerner . Thanks I'm pleased with how lefty is going on, at this rate it's soon be having a date with the shower


----------



## Ljc

Had a blood test yesterday to try and find out why I'm so tired. Had a phone call today I'm now on a few months course of folic acid.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Had a blood test yesterday to try and find out why I'm so tired. Had a phone call today I'm now on a few months course of folic acid.


I hope it helps, Lin


----------



## Stitch147

Fingers crossed it does the trick for you Lin.


----------



## grovesy

Hope it does the trick.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Northener, Stitch and Grovesy. I hope they do the trick too. 

Update on lefty  Just. tiny red dot left now . So fingers and everything else crossed it can keep its  appointment for the first fitting of my new shoes next week  I do hope it's ready for a few dates with the shower before then.


----------



## grovesy

Everything crossed for you.


----------



## Northerner

I will be crossing my fingers and pressing my thumbs for you!  (thanks @khskel )


----------



## Ljc

Thank you Grovesy and Northener.  Toe still has its red dot, but was well enough to have the first fitting of my new shoes.  
To allow for easy adjustments they had a temporary heel and no proper sole. 
I like the style and the colour, they seem to have got the toe box right for lefty, plenty of spreading room too, 
The shoes came up far too high all round my feet, she thought they were fine till I showed her the marks where they were cutting in. They are being sent back to be adjusted and the leather softened, the top of the tongue was nearly touching my leg  .


----------



## Northerner

Good to hear they are being fully-tailored to your requirements Lin  Hope the annoying red dot departs soon!


----------



## Stitch147

Hope they adjust your shoes so they comfier.


----------



## Lindarose

Your shoes better be worth the wait! Maybe they should start on a second pair straight away cos they'll be so comfy you will wear them out!


----------



## Ljc

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Ljc

This is the first time I've ever had made to measure shoes. I have odd sized feet. One is a whole size larger than the other, the smaller one is wider than its big sis . So having shoes that actually fit both feet,  will be a complete novelty to me  .


----------



## grovesy

Ljc said:


> This is the first time I've ever had made to measure shoes. I have odd sized feet. One is a whole size larger than the other, the smaller one is wider than its big sis . So having shoes that actually fit both feet,  will be a complete novelty to me  .


Hope they live up to expectation, and they are comfy.


----------



## Wirrallass

Very pleased to hear of lefty's prognosis Ljc and glad to hear it's behaving - good luck for both of your appointments next week and your ultra-sound  - please let us know how you get on with all three, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> A little update. Changed the plasters on pinky, perky and titch this morning, No sign of infection


Phew that is good news, happy for you x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@Ljc  - Hi Lin  - I'm sorry I've only just found & read this thread  - I'm so sorry to read about all you've been through these last few months  - one thing after another  - a nightmare for you - hope your new shoes fit and are comfy  - and hope also that they're already making on a second pair for you  - I think most people have diferent sized feet  - mine are half size difference. Take care of lefty and tootsies  - hope they behave from now on to allow you some well earned respite from visiting doctors and hospitals, take care x
WL


----------



## KookyCat

Oh crikey I seem to have missed the update on lefty, but I'm very glad twinkle is behaving herself now, phew .  Will you post a pic of the shoes when they're done?  I like the sound of a red Mary Jane .  Really glad Mrs kidney stone has left home too and hope you have a nice stress free time for a good while x


----------



## Ljc

Thank you @wirralass , Yes I will post a pic of the shoes.  I'm glad Mrs kidney stone decided to leave all by herself, I didn't fancy evicting her .
@KookyCat .They do make Mary Janes  sadly they're no longer suitable for leftie.


----------



## Ljc

Well folks, I was wondering if righty would have her nose put out of joint because of all the attention lefty is getting. sadly she has decided she has. 
Yesterday evening I notice my Numbers were creeping up.  I found out why when getting ready for bed , I took my shoes off and saw Lefty was ok but Righty had a red stripe going all along just below the base of Bigtoes nail.  Why do these things alway seem to happen at weekends.  
I dug out my just incase Anti biotics for lefty, and did more than threaten Righty with them. 
I hope thes pills do the trick and I don't have to take Righty for a check up. 
I had an accident a couple of days ago, nothing bad, just twisted my right knee and foot, so I assume this infection is to do with that.


----------



## Robin

Noooo! Hope the antibiotics do the trick with Righty, Lin.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Noooo! Hope the antibiotics do the trick with Righty, Lin.


Thanks, So do I.


----------



## grovesy

Oh no. Hope the Antibiotics do the trick.


----------



## New-journey

Oh No, how worrying, I hope they work soon and you start feeling better soon with lower numbers. 
((((Hugs))))


----------



## mikeyB

Flipping heck, Lin. As you say, this sort of thing always happens at weekends. Fingers crossed that the antibiotics give your red stripe wings


----------



## Northerner

Very sorry to hear this Lin, I hope the anti-b's see off the infection {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ljc

Thanks everyone.
I hope they do the trick too.


----------



## Ljc

So glad I had these just incase Antibiotics ready and waiting.  Red stripe is no worse however have a couple of teeny red dots appearing on my 2nd and 4th toes. I'm not too worried yet as it's early days with the anti bs


----------



## grovesy

Ljc said:


> So glad I had these just incase Antibiotics ready and waiting.  Red stripe is no worse however have a couple of teeny red dots appearing on my 2nd and 4th toes. I'm not too worried yet as it's early days with the anti bs


Oh no. Hope they kick in soon.


----------



## Lindarose

Oh no Ljc that's such a pain. I hope you soon see signs of improvement with your toes. Suppose the anti Bs may take a couple of days to kick in. Sending hugs for happy toes


----------



## Ljc

Thank you @grovesy and @New-journey .

I have some good news, their are signs Righty is improving  toeses (iPad put tosses) are not as red, so fingers crossed Righty will be all better soon.  Note to self, remember to ask for more just incase anti Bs


----------



## grovesy

Glad it seems to be improving.


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> Thank you @grovesy and @New-journey .
> 
> I have some good news, their are signs Righty is improving  toeses (iPad put tosses) are not as red, so fingers crossed Righty will be all better soon.  Note to self, remember to ask for more just incase anti Bs


Glad Right  toeses are not so red, yeah!


----------



## Ingressus

Well done you Lin i mean about the pie nice them, ok well done on your stats good control


----------



## AJLang

I'm really pleased about your good news.


----------



## Ljc

I'm flipping fed up with my feet. Righty was doing quite well ! Stripey  had nearly gone  Then last night I checked them before bed and the redness is worse. Managed to get an appointment with gp this evening . I'm  not feeling well either


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> I'm flipping fed up with my feet. Righty was doing quite well ! Stripey  had nearly gone  Then last night I checked them before bed and the redness is worse. Managed to get an appointment with gp this evening . I'm  not feeling well either


Oh no! Sorry to hear this, you really need them to give you a break.


----------



## grovesy

Ljc said:


> I'm flipping fed up with my feet. Righty was doing quite well ! Stripey  had nearly gone  Then last night I checked them before bed and the redness is worse. Managed to get an appointment with gp this evening . I'm  not feeling well either


Sorry to hear this hope you get sorted.


----------



## AJLang

I'm really sorry to hear this. I hope you get it sorted. Big hugs


----------



## Barbara W

Hope you get it sorted good luck.


----------



## Ljc

Thank you everyone.
Just back from the docs he gave righty a good check up. he's  not too  worried.   He passed his eyes over lefty as well,  luckily she's behaving herself.  Oops not lefty I meant Righty  does have an infection but only a minor one . I need to continue the Antibiotics,  apply an antibiotic cream and see the podiatrist next week to see how righty is behaving. I also have some more just in case anti biotics .
I must admit I am somewhat relieved.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Pleased your appointment went well Lin. Fingers crossed they both heal up well. You really don't need any more problems with footsies.


----------



## grovesy

Glad you are sorted.


----------



## mikeyB

Yup, Lin, I'm pleased that the tootsies are more or less behaving. Must be a relief.


----------



## Robin

Oh Phew!


----------



## Ljc

Greyhound Gal said:


> Pleased your appointment went well Lin. Fingers crossed they both heal up well. You really don't need any more problems with footsies.


Thank you.  If tootsies don't stop messing around , I'm going to get real cross with them.


----------



## Ljc

grovesy said:


> Glad you are sorted.


Thankyou .


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Yup, Lin, I'm pleased that the tootsies are more or less behaving. Must be a relief.


Thank you I am real pleased , relieved too


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> Oh Phew!


Thank you .It is a relief


----------



## Ljc

I woke up feeling a lot better this morning, partly due to relief.


----------



## New-journey

Ljc said:


> I woke up feeling a lot better this morning, partly due to relief.


This is excellent news, so happy for you, what a huge relief. What a good appointmmet and I hope you can now enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> I woke up feeling a lot better this morning, partly due to relief.


Brilliant news Ljc  hope those tooties of yours continue to behave & not give you any more trouble (((Hugs))) take care hun x
WL


----------



## Ljc

Thanks New Journey and Wirralass.
I am happy to report lefty and Righty have decided to behave themselves and have come into line, well at least for he time being lol .
I've now got my new red shoes. I chose a sensible style .  (Pic later) I have 6 weeks to try them out before I decide if they're suitable, if so they will make me another pair in the same style in a different colour. 
I'm really impressed with the quality, their is loads of room in the toebox.


----------



## Lindarose

Good to hear your tootsies are playing ball at last. Long may it last and look forward to seeing your new shiny shoes! 

I've just had to fork out for a new pair of -dare I say it - Hotters! My little toes is really painful and they have very wide toe areas. The only good thing was I (felt like I) was the youngest person in there! Ha ha


----------



## Robin

Lindarose said:


> Good to hear your tootsies are playing ball at last. Long may it last and look forward to seeing your new shiny shoes!
> 
> I've just had to fork out for a new pair of -dare I say it - Hotters! My little toes is really painful and they have very wide toe areas. The only good thing was I (felt like I) was the youngest person in there! Ha ha


You don't need to worry, I've converted my 25yr old daughter to Hotter! She had a pair of boots from them last winter, and she recently bought a pair of Velcro fastened trainers  to wear in Japan, because of having to put shoes on and off all the time going into shrines and things.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Thanks New Journey and Wirralass.
> I am happy to report lefty and Righty have decided to behave themselves and have come into line, well at least for he time being lol .
> I've now got my new red shoes. I chose a sensible style .  (Pic later) I have 6 weeks to try them out before I decide if they're suitable, if so they will make me another pair in the same style in a different colour.
> I'm really impressed with the quality, their is loads of room in the toebox.


That is great news Lin


----------



## Ljc

Thanks everyone.
Nothing wrong with Hotter shoes, I used to wear them and not only for work either,  so comfy they wear well too.


----------



## Lindarose

Yes they certainly wear well. My old pair are too good to dump Just think my feet have changed shape making them not suitable for me anymore. Will definitely pass them on.


----------



## Ljc

Saw podiatrist for routine nail cutting this afternoon.  Am a tad worried as three toes bled a bit , it wasn't his fault  at all they were in growing. 
He took great care afterwards, cleaning and applying some drops and a spray of something. I now have my two big toes and another one of righties with a nice dollies on them , with instructions to keep them on and dry for a week. 
It was a good job I was wearing my new shoes, as my toezes needed all that extra room for the dressings lol


----------



## grovesy

Ljc said:


> Saw podiatrist for routine nail cutting this afternoon.  Am a tad worried as three toes bled a bit , it wasn't his fault  at all they were in growing.
> He took great care afterwards, cleaning and applying some drops and a spray of something. I now have my two big toes and another one of righties with a nice dollies on them , with instructions to keep them on and dry for a week.
> It was a good job I was wearing my new shoes, as my toezes needed all that extra room for the dressings lol


Oh no. Hope they heal quickly.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Saw podiatrist for routine nail cutting this afternoon.  Am a tad worried as three toes bled a bit , it wasn't his fault  at all they were in growing.
> He took great care afterwards, cleaning and applying some drops and a spray of something. I now have my two big toes and another one of righties with a nice dollies on them , with instructions to keep them on and dry for a week.
> It was a good job I was wearing my new shoes, as my toezes needed all that extra room for the dressings lol


Ack! So sorry to hear this, I hope they heal well, and quickly


----------



## Ljc

Thanks @grovesy and @Northerner .
I'm keeping everything crossed


----------



## Ljc

A promised a pic of my new sensible shoes


----------



## Robin

Ooh, very fancy. (They look a lot like the Hotter pair my daughter just bought to go to Japan, only dashing red, not blue.)


----------



## Ljc

Yes their very similar.  Shows we've got good taste


----------



## Ljc

I bit the bullet two weeks ago and ordered a Medic alert bracelet. It arrived this morning . When dad read the paper showing all my conditions and meds that they have on my file , he asked me if I was still alive


----------



## Ljc

Tootsies update.
To be on the safe side I started on my just incase Antibiotics, I've had enough of getting infections in my feet.   (Note to self to order more)
I just couldn't wait the 7 days I'd been told to , I took the dressings off yesterday and went phew, no not to the pong lol.  The trio are looking much better than I expected, no redness, just a few minuscule scabs down the sides of the nails .
I will be keeping those toes dry and uncovered till the scabs have gone.
I'm back to wearing my much used black special dressings sandal and a brown toe less sandal on the other foot, looks real smart I can tell you  lol.
I'm also going to ask not to book me in with that podiatrist again, I can't go through this worry again nor do I want to put my feet at unnecessary risk.
All being well I reckon I can book an appointment with the shower for my tootsies next week.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Tootsies update.
> To be on the safe side I started on my just incase Antibiotics, I've had enough of getting infections in my feet.   (Note to self to order more)
> I just couldn't wait the 7 days I'd been told to , I took the dressings off yesterday and went phew, no not to the pong lol.  The trio are looking much better than I expected, no redness, just a few minuscule scabs down the sides of the nails .
> I will be keeping those toes dry and uncovered till the scabs have gone.
> I'm back to wearing my much used black special dressings sandal and a brown toe less sandal on the other foot, looks real smart I can tell you  lol.
> I'm also going to ask not to book me in with that podiatrist again, I can't go through this worry again nor do I want to put my feet at unnecessary risk.
> All being well I reckon I can book an appointment with the shower for my tootsies next week.


That's good news Lin...about time you got a bit of a break with those tootsies!


----------



## Northerner

Glad to hear things are on the mend Lin


----------



## SB2015

Glad to hear tootsies have survived their time in hiding.


----------



## goosey

Sorry to see the trouble you have had with lefty and righty  were those shoes through the hospital ? as they are very similar to what i used to make


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Tootsies update.
> To be on the safe side I started on my just incase Antibiotics, I've had enough of getting infections in my feet.   (Note to self to order more)
> I just couldn't wait the 7 days I'd been told to , I took the dressings off yesterday and went phew, no not to the pong lol.  The trio are looking much better than I expected, no redness, just a few minuscule scabs down the sides of the nails .
> I will be keeping those toes dry and uncovered till the scabs have gone.
> I'm back to wearing my much used black special dressings sandal and a brown toe less sandal on the other foot, looks real smart I can tell you  lol.
> I'm also going to ask not to book me in with that podiatrist again, I can't go through this worry again nor do I want to put my feet at unnecessary risk.
> All being well I reckon I can book an appointment with the shower for my tootsies next week.


So glad to hear your tootsies are much better Lin  - you've been through a rough time with your feet and so I hope lefty and righty will be on their best behaviour from now on, you wag your finger at them if they even begin to misbehave do you hear? take care hun (((hugs))) x
WL


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Bubbsie, Northener, SB2015,Wirralass.
@goosey . Thanks. Yes they're from the hospital, I'm well happy with them.


----------



## goosey

Ljc said:


> Thanks Bubbsie, Northener, SB2015,Wirralass.
> @goosey . Thanks. Yes they're from the hospital, I'm well happy with them.


Yes bet they are made where i used to work 
We made orthopedic and diabetic footwear, glad you are pleased with them


----------



## Ljc

Am off to the Hospital tomorrow afternoon to be sorted out with a second pair of shoes, they have to be the same style but I can choose different colours.
 Am not feeling so good, no idea what's up all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hope all goes well tomorrow Ljc  - let us know how you get on won't you - snap I've been feeling like you today, just wanting to sleep but I was up very early this morning  - are your bgls ok or maybe you're going down with something  - this rotten wet weather would make anyone want to sleep through it  - but I hope you pick up & feel well enough to keep your appointment tomorrow. Take care hun x
WL


----------



## Amigo

Hope all goes well tomorrow Lin. Sorry you're feeling rough.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Hope all goes well tomorrow Lin and you start to feel better.
What colour are you going for this time?


----------



## grovesy

Hope it goes well and you are feeling better.


----------



## goosey

Ljc said:


> Am off to the Hospital tomorrow afternoon to be sorted out with a second pair of shoes, they have to be the same style but I can choose different colours.
> Am not feeling so good, no idea what's up all I want to do is sleep.


Pick a nice funky colour  Hope you soon feel better x


----------



## Steff

Good luck lin


----------



## Ditto

Yes, good luck.


----------



## Ljc

Thank you everyone.
Still tired tired and needing more rapid insulin than usual, the good news is I am starting to feel better 
Have ordered another pair of shoes. After checking my shoes and giving my feet a good eyeballing especially my 3 knobbly toes.
I really hate my feet being handled by anyone else, it's silly I know but I just can't help it.
I was informed I could choose any other style , was most supprised at this as I'd been told differently on my first visit.
When I looked through the catalogue they had reduced the number of styles available. I chose a wedge that is a similar style to what I have now .
not so many colour choices either. I chose red and white.
I should have them in 6 weeks.

They do all the repairs, all I have to do is hand shoes into reception with my contact details and they will sort out whatever need doing or if they are beyond repair I'll get new ones. I cant see me needing repairs let alone new ones for years as they are such good quality and so well made.
To keep with the service I have to re register yearly, but not to worry as they will let me know and all that's needed is a letter from gp.

Not that I've had many appointments with this department but they have a good system. The day before your appointment they phone up to check your still able to attend, if not they offer your slot to someone else, I benefited from this a few weeks ago.


----------



## goosey

Glad you are feeling alot better, thats good news also thats good about the shoes are they made by Ken Hall?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Glad you're feeling a bit better Lin.


----------



## Ljc

A good day at first now lefty is playing up...........again
Got up checked tootsies before putting slippers all was well later, on showered , tootsies checked thoroughly and moisturised all was fine  Morning went well then got ready for my afternoon appointment to pick up my special shoes. All was well with feet.
Was called in sat down and took lefties shoe off and there right on the end of my white sock was blood.  All nice and fresh it was.
After trying on the right shoe which was very comfy, it was off to NHS podiatrist to see if they could fit me in.
Fortunately for me they could.
By the time I saw the podiatrist an infection had started in bigtoe. 
It's only got half a toenail left , I must say she was very good and caused no more bleeding.
Bigtoe is now sporting a great big dolly plus a silver dressing to try and hold things till I get Antibiotics tomorrow. That's my fault as I used up my just incase antibiotics a few weeks ago when another podiatrist cut my nails making them bleed and I forgot to replace them.

I really hope lefty behaves itself and bigtoe heals well.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> A good day at first now lefty is playing up...........again
> Got up checked tootsies before putting slippers all was well later on showered tootsies checked thoroughly and moisturised. Morning went well then got ready for my afternoon appointment to pick up my special shoes. All was well with feet.
> Was called in sat down and took lefties shoe off and there right on the end of my white sock was blood.  All nice and fresh it was.
> After trying on the right shoe which was very comfy, it was off to NHS podiatrist to see if they could fit me in.
> Fortunately for me they could.
> By the time I saw the podiatrist bigtoe an infection had started.
> I've only got half a toenail left , I must say she was very good and caused no more bleeding.
> Bigtoe is now sporting a great big dolly plus a silver dressing to try and hold things till I get Antibiotics tomorrow. That's my fault as I used up my just incase antibiotics a few weeks ago when another podiatrist cut my nails making them bleed and I forgot to replace them.
> 
> I really hope lefty behaves itself and bigtoe heals well.


I'm sorry to hear this Lin  Keeping everything crossed that everything heals well, and quickly {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## grovesy

Sorry to hear this, hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Robin

Eek, Lin, just seen this. Tell lefty from me, to get his act together and fast!


----------



## mikeyB

Use the cure all gin and tonic. The alcohol improves peripheral circulation and makes you feel better, the quinine in the tonic helps with the mild fever you get with that kind of infection and makes you feel off. 

I hope with it being such an early stage, the antibiotics squish it quickly.


----------



## Wirrallass

Aw Lin sorry you're lefty is playing up again - I hope the Anti.B's kick in quickly, take care now xxx


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Alan,Grovesy, Robin, Mike and Wirralass.
Well my errr .. um...lovely dressing sandal has been brought out of retirement again , I must say it is looking it's age now. 

Mike Must it be gin, I'd rather a vodka and tonic.  I must remember that about tonic I actually like it by itself , sounds like it would be better than paracetamol


----------



## pav

Sorry to hear your toes are at it again, I thought all was going well with the toes after the last battle, and hoped it would be plain sailing from when you last had the all clear. Wishing you all the best in this battle and you come out smiling.


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Thanks Alan,Grovesy, Robin, Mike and Wirralass.
> Well my errr .. um...lovely dressing sandal has been brought out of retirement again , I must say it is looking it's age now.
> 
> Mike Must it be gin, I'd rather a vodka and tonic.  I must remember that about tonic I actually like it by itself , sounds like it would be better than paracetamol


Gin not compulsory. Vodka works just as well


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Sorry to hear big toe is playing up. Fingers crossed the anti-b (and vodka) do the trick.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Gin not compulsory. Vodka works just as well


Thank heaven for that Mike as I really don't like gin


----------



## Ljc

Thank you Greyhound Girl.


----------



## Ljc

Not long back from the podiatrist where bigtoe was unveiled. It doesn't look too bad, much better than my other toes have been. There is a slight infection, so she marked  the redness with a pen for me so I could keep an eye on it. It's now sporting another dolly plus an iodine dressing as it is a little wet down the sides of the nail.
Next appointment is 23/8/17 with strict instructions  to go back if I spot any problems.


----------



## Northerner

I hope everything is looking perfectly peachy before your next appointment


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Northener. 
Saw the podiatrist this morning.
Bigtoe had its debut.  Infection has cleared up 
The nails gone a lovely shade of black, I'm definitely going to lose it at some stage 
The scab is still there , all nice and dry though  .
Bigtoe is now sporting a plaster feather than a big dolly, which I can take off in a couple of days. 

Had my nails cut too.  It seems righties nose has been put out of joint and thirdie has decided to sprout a small blister, it weren't there this morning She thinks it wii be ok but if it misbehaves  I'm to go straight to A&E

My pulses are fine 

All being well I don't need to go back except to have my nails done


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> Thanks Northener.
> Saw the podiatrist. Bigtoe had its debut.  Infection has cleared up
> The nails gone a lovely shade of black, I'm definitely going to lose it at some stage
> The scab is still there , all nice and dry .
> Bigtoe is now sporting a plaster feather than a big dolly, which I can take off in a couple of days.
> 
> Had my nails cut too.  It seems righties nose has been put out of joint and thirdie has decided to sprout a small blister, it weren't there this morning She thinks it wii be ok but if it misbehaves  I'm to go straight to A&E
> 
> My pulses are fine
> 
> All being well I don't need to go back except to have my nails done


I'm glad Bigtoe is being compliant.


----------



## grovesy

Hope they behave.


----------



## Ljc

No change in bigtoe.   Still got a bootiful black nail and a slightly reduced scab.

When I was first put on basal insulin, it was 20 units once a day in the morning along with 2 X twice  daily Gliclazide. Then off Gliclazide and on Novo rapid.
Thanks to my Libre graph ,Over time I've gradually been able to reduce my basal , I'm now on 10 units in the morning and my bolus (silly iPad put basal) dose  is reducing too, I haven't nabbed my new ratio yet so I'm reducing carefully . This morning before brekkie I was 5.7 two hours later I was in the low fours, so it's still a work in progress 
Then I expect my body will change things yet again when it realises winter is on the way


----------



## Ljc

Last week we had fun in our house, all sorts of things going wrong, don't worry nothing that couldn't be sorted.

Then on Thursday Dad had what seemed like a TIA (mini stroke ) except that it affected both arms as well as speech etc.  he's had them on and off for many years, and is on Clopidogrel to help prevent them. As per usual he wouldn't let me call anyone. He started to recover after an hour .
He did let me phone gp for a telephone appointment on Friday.
Don't worry he was back to his old self in a couple of hours. 

Gp went through lots of things including checking several times with both of us that dad was fully recovered he was rather perplexed as both arms and hands were affected. He ended up by saying he didn't think it was a Tia but dad had had a funny turn   wanted to see him but he was on holiday the next day. 
So on Tuesday we saw another gp who did all the usual checks, which dad passed with flying colours.  But he was just as perplexed as the other gp. 
Has referred dad to the stroke clinic. He also told dad very firmly that if it happened again an ambulance must be called as they could do assessments to pcheck it wasn't progressing, dad agreed but I know him well, he will not let me call them. I've had many an argument with him about this but he won't budge. 

The stroke clinic phoned this morning to make an appointment for tomorrow morning .  Apparently the consultant wanted an urgent appointment.
We were told The appointment would take about three hours and what sort of tests they may do.  so dad cancelled a delivery he was expecting tomorrow.  Two hours the phone rang  again,  with many apologies the appointment was cancelled as the consultant wasn't there tomorrow.  They will contact us tomorrow or Monday to make another appointment.


----------



## Robin

Ljc said:


> tomorrow morning . Apparently the consultant wanted an urgent appointment.


When OH had a retinal artery occlusion a couple of years ago, it was treated as a TIA and he was referred to the TIA clinic. Apparently there's an initiative to get people seen within a couple of days, to prevent a full blown stroke. OH was there about three hours, it was a lovely department, free coffee and biccies, lovely staff, he had a consultation with a nurse about diet, an ECG, an ultrasound on his carotids, was then seen by the consultant, probably other things I've forgotten, and they arranged an MRI on his brain for a couple of weeks later, it was all very thorough, NHS working at its best, I hope your Dad's is equally impressive.


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> When OH had a retinal artery occlusion a couple of years ago, it was treated as a TIA and he was referred to the TIA clinic. Apparently there's an initiative to get people seen within a couple of days, to prevent a full blown stroke. OH was there about three hours, it was a lovely department, free coffee and biccies, lovely staff, he had a consultation with a nurse about diet, an ECG, an ultrasound on his carotids, was then seen by the consultant, probably other things I've forgotten, and they arranged an MRI on his brain for a couple of weeks later, it was all very thorough, NHS working at its best, I hope your Dad's is equally impressive.


Thank you


----------



## Ljc

This morning I sat down and prepared to do my basal (Insulatard) . Dialled up 10 units,  was just about to jab my leg when..................... I noticed it was clear insulin not cloudy like it should have been. I don't think an extra 10 units of bolus on top of what I had already had for brekkie would have done me much good lol.
Note to self get a red pen for my basal, grey obviously doesn't work for me lol. 

We had our flu jabs this morning I really hope they work this year, the last three Christmases they didn't,  we were really rough for over six weeks.
It was the sick trying to look after the sick in this house.


----------



## trophywench

Arrgghh! - lucky escape Lin.

Can you not stick a bit of tape on the one pen or scribble on it with a felt nib or something till you can get a different colour one?


----------



## Northerner

Close shave, good spot!   Hope you now have the necessary repellant for this year's strain!


----------



## Ljc

trophywench said:


> Arrgghh! - lucky escape Lin.
> 
> Can you not stick a bit of tape on the one pen or scribble on it with a felt nib or something till you can get a different colour one?



Thanks , that is a brill idea.
I think I may just  notice 'Watch out idiot at large'


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Close shave, good spot!   Hope you now have the necessary repellant for this year's strain!


Thanks. I hope soo too.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Lin only just read your latest ~ I do hope things turn out better for your  dad and not as originally thought ~ such a worry for you I'm sure. Hope by now a rescheduled appointment has been made for your dad.

Also hope your flu vaccination doesn't pose any previous effects ~ I usually have a feeling of unwellness ~ a runny nose ~ sneezing with the occasional high temperature ~ and a chesty cough for about 3-4weeks after the jab. Every year I tell myself I won't have the jab anymore but I do for fear of getting flu which could have more disastrous results. Take care of yourself and your tootsies Lin. x


----------



## Amigo

Hope all goes well with your dad Lin. My mum had TIA’s and was just as independent!


----------



## Ally beetle

Went to see my GP as I am feeling really down as I have had a sore back for weeks and some of my work colleagues are not being very supportive so I am now off sick. 

The point I am going to make is how hideous some of the receptionist at the GPs are they are so unhelpful then you get to speak to the on call GP and they're so rude and uncaring but she did get me seen by my own GP as she could hear I was near braking point. 

My Gp was lovely and tried to calm me down


----------



## Ljc

Ally beetle said:


> Went to see my GP as I am feeling really down as I have had a sore back for weeks and some of my work colleagues are not being very supportive so I am now off sick.
> 
> The point I am going to make is how hideous some of the receptionist at the GPs are they are so unhelpful then you get to speak to the on call GP and they're so rude and uncaring but she did get me seen by my own GP as she could hear I was near braking point.
> 
> My Gp was lovely and tried to calm me down


Sounds like you could do with a gentle {{{{{{hug}}}}}}
I hope you're gp was able to help with your painful back.


----------



## Ally beetle

Thanks for your kind words I am fine and in a couple of weeks I am sure I will be fighting fit ready to take on all the difficult caricatures at work again. Just need a couple of weeks to mend lol!!


----------



## Ljc

Ally beetle said:


> Thanks for your kind words I am fine and in a couple of weeks I am sure I will be fighting fit ready to take on all the difficult caricatures at work again. Just need a couple of weeks to mend lol!!


Some people make life more difficult than it needs to be don't they.


----------



## Ally beetle

Yep shame but it seems to be getting more common around where I am in the world.


----------



## trophywench

Think it's getting more common everywhere Ally, TBH.  A happy workplace is not a reasonable expectation any more it seems!  The difficult characters used to be in the minority and other folk found em difficult too.  Now they expect you to be an island and co-exist with anything and everything but never let it affect your demeanour or your work.


----------



## Ljc

Oh so* it Lefty is at it again. Not my toes this time but a blooming large blister
2” x1” (sorry I can only do old money lol ). Came up on my instep. Started my just in case anti Bs  straight away. had an emergency appt with nhs podiatrist as an infection had  started. , she took pics measured it ,marked the red area with permanent marker ,  had to cut away some loose skin  I know that sounds horrible but I didn’t feel it at all, periferral neuropathy does have the occasional advantage lol.  took a swab for the labs and re dressed it .
Unless the infection spreads I don’t see her till fri next week .
The good thing is , I was given a brand new dressing shoe, my old one has had so much use it’s looking very tatty and tired now.
So once again I’m keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Robin

Oh no! I'm keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## pav

Everything crossed for you, we are getting similar one of my lefties is still black 3 months after knocking it, no sign of it receding. I know they said it will take time, beginning to wonder how much time.


----------



## Ljc

pav said:


> Everything crossed for you, we are getting similar one of my lefties is still black 3 months after knocking it, no sign of it receding. I know they said it will take time, beginning to wonder how much time.


Flipping heck that is a blooming long time , I hope they’re keeping a check on it, if not perhaps you should get it checked again. I hope it’s not too sore. 

You’ve got a black foot and I’ve got a redish one, seems they’re good company for each other


----------



## pav

Yes they make a fine pair, I am keeping an eye on it, I would of thought there would of been signs of improvement by now, the nerve damage sometimes is a help and a right pain, just wish I knew what I did the damage on as I never felt a thing when I did it.


----------



## Flower

Oh those naughty feet, did they not learn their lesson last time . 

I hope it heals quickly Lin.  Putting an outline around the affected wound is a very good way to judge if things are improving or you need further action. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## Stitch147

Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery on naughty lefty.


----------



## Ljc

Thank you everyone 
Pav . I was very glad of my Neuropathy yesterday.


----------



## Ljc

A good update.
Lefty had an appointment with podiatrist today.  Tbph I was rather worried about what was going on under the dressing, well we were both pleased, most of the Sluff  (sp) has gone and a scab is  starting to form  which is good news . it was re dressed  with another Iodine thingy. The results of the swab showed no nasties, which he thought a little odd as my foot was quite red last week, lefty had more pics taken  he also did the Doppler test the outward flow was good the return not so good. 

I’m also pleased, we’ll more than pleased to say that when he was doing a little work round the edges of the wound   I went ouch, I was very happy about that as up till last week I wouldn’t have felt a thing .

All in all it was a good appointment,  I’ve now got weekly appointments till around mid April


----------



## pav

That's good news Lin, may it continue and heals up to as new.


----------



## Ljc

pav said:


> That's good news Lin, may it continue and heals up to as new.


Thank you. 
I celebrated lefties good behaviour by nipping to the chippy and coming home with Rock for Dad , cod roe for me and we shared the chips


----------



## pav

Long as you enjoyed them, you deserve a treat. Checking my lefty there is a hint that the blackness is changing colour only thing it looks like the nail is starting to lift off, only time will tell only 3 months since my lefty went black that's what one could call slow healing.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> A good update.
> Lefty had an appointment with podiatrist today.  Tbph I was rather worried about what was going on under the dressing, well we were both pleased, most of the Sluff  (sp) has gone and a scab is  starting to form  which is good news . it was re dressed  with another Iodine thingy. The results of the swab showed no nasties, which he thought a little odd as my foot was quite red last week, lefty had more pics taken  he also did the Doppler test the outward flow was good the return not so good.
> 
> I’m also pleased, we’ll more than pleased to say that when he was doing a little work round the edges of the wound   I went ouch, I was very happy about that as up till last week I wouldn’t have felt a thing .
> 
> All in all it was a good appointment,  I’ve now got weekly appointments till around mid April


Just catching up on this thread Lin, you have been having a tough time of it but looks as if it is on the up and up now. Good news and hope it continues.


----------



## trophywench

Only ever had rock once, not an instant success with me, prefer 'finer textured' fish - but first choice would be roe anyway!  Find fresh very dry though, decades since I've even seen any in a chippy!

Glad tootsie is responding to TLC Lin and though sympathetic it is quite a nice surprise you had to say Oww!


----------



## Ljc

trophywench said:


> Only ever had rock once, not an instant success with me, prefer 'finer textured' fish - but first choice would be roe anyway!  Find fresh very dry though, decades since I've even seen any in a chippy!
> 
> Glad tootsie is responding to TLC Lin and though sympathetic it is quite a nice surprise you had to say Oww!



I was most supprised myself when  it hurt a bit.  It brought a big grin to both our faces lol. 
I do like rock but much prefer cod roe, our chippy uses tinned roe , from time to time  I’ve seen the imprint of the cans end on one end .  
What I would really like is some soft roe, we can’t get it here for love nor money. 
Soft roe on toast yummmmmm


----------



## trophywench

My mom liked soft roe - I was only given a teeny bit once and thought it vile - so I wouldn't know if you can get it now.  However with the paucity of fresh 'hard' roe I'd think you'd have to be wed to a hand sea angler to get a sniff.


----------



## Ljc

Update , it’s a good un 
Not long back from podiatrist.  I am happy to report Lefty is behaving itself very nicely,   No redness at all. This time she gently removed the scab that had formed  this was to check all was well under it.  it was all nice and dry and looked good to me. I could feel her gently scraping away round the edges 
So I’ve gone from having no feeling on the surface of my foot to some feeling, I believe this is due to far better control I’ve gained due to going on insulin and all the info my Libre gives me which has enabled me to make informed changes.
Lefty had its pic taken again ,  was redressed with another Iodine dressing and has a date with the podiatrist next week  .


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Update , it’s a good un
> Not long back from podiatrist.  I am happy to report Lefty is behaving itself very nicely,   No redness at all. This time she gently removed the scab that had formed  this was to check all was well under it.  it was all nice and dry and looked good to me. I could feel her gently scraping away round the edges
> So I’ve gone from having no feeling on the surface of my foot to some feeling, I believe this is due to far better control I’ve gained due to going on insulin and all the info my Libre gives me which has enabled me to make informed changes.
> Lefty had its pic taken again ,  was redressed with another Iodine dressing and has a date with the podiatrist next week  .


Really great news Lin, very pleased to hear it!


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Alan.

Good update.
I took Lefty for it’s date earlier.
It was stripped naked, had its pic taken again and if it could have smiled it would have.
Their is a little redness but she thinks it’s part of the healing process, their is what I can only describe as a crater where the scab was removed last week and there is good healthy skin at its base  still a bit of Slough (sp) on surrounding areas.  She did a bit of debriding and it’s looking real good to me the podiatrist is pleased with its progress too .
It’s now the proud owner of another Iodine dressing and plaster .
This time she covered the area with something that I’ve now forgotten the name of that helps the plaster stick better .
So a big sigh of relief from me.
It has another date next Friday


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Thanks Alan.
> 
> Good update.
> I took Lefty for it’s date earlier.
> It was stripped naked, had its pic taken again and if it could have smiled it would have.
> Their is a little redness but she thinks it’s part of the healing process, their is what I can only describe as a crater where the scab was removed last week and there is good healthy skin at its base  still a bit of Slough (sp) on surrounding areas.  She did a bit of debriding and it’s looking real good to me the podiatrist is pleased with its progress too .
> It’s now the proud owner of another Iodine dressing and plaster .
> This time she covered the area with something that I’ve now forgotten the name of that helps the plaster stick better .
> So a big sigh of relief from me.
> It has another date next Friday


Ah, that's great to hear Lin


----------



## Flower

Good news Lin, really pleased Lefty is toeing the li....... behaving itself ! Long may it continue, what a relief for you


----------



## Ljc

Thanks Flower and Northener.
Lefty had a date today. I am pleased to say Lefty is toeing the line 
Same procedure as last time, but two things were different, what looked like a crater with healthy skin at the bottom is very nearly all filled up with beautiful  skin and the look of pure delight on the podiatrists face was a picture to see.
She complimented me on how well I was looking after myself as it was healing so fast.
I replied that I tried hard to keep my glucose under control, with a great big grin she said it shows.

She showed me the pics of Lefty from each visit, it has come a long way, the first pic looked dreadful. Now it looks lovely , clean , dry , small scab in the Center which she thinks will start lifting next week the wound looks like a map of Cyprus .

The stuff she used last week to keep the plaster stuck down didn’t work so well, this time she applied whatever it’s called again and sprayed something over the top of the plaster, I laughingly said how about super glue , apparently that’s exactly what this spray was .

Lefty has another date same time next week .


----------



## Robin

Oh good, I'm glad Lefty behaved impeccably on his date.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Cool


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ljc said:


> Thanks Flower and Northener.
> Lefty had a date today. I am pleased to say Lefty is toeing the line
> Same procedure as last time, but two things were different, what looked like a crater with healthy skin at the bottom is very nearly all filled up with beautiful  skin and the look of pure delight on the podiatrists face was a picture to see.
> She complimented me on how well I was looking after myself as it was healing so fast.
> I replied that I tried hard to keep my glucose under control, with a great big grin she said it shows.
> 
> She showed me the pics of Lefty from each visit, it has come a long way, the first pic looked dreadful. Now it looks lovely , clean , dry , small scab in the Center which she thinks will start lifting next week the wound looks like a map of Cyprus .
> 
> The stuff she used last week to keep the plaster stuck down didn’t work so well, this time she applied whatever it’s called again and sprayed something over the top of the plaster, I laughingly said how about super glue , apparently that’s exactly what this spray was .
> 
> Lefty has another date same time next week .



Glad to hear progress is so positive LJC. 

And some great groaners in your updates too so that’s a win win!

Good that you are keeping the DF on her toes


----------



## SB2015

Sounds good LJC.


----------



## trophywench

Excellent news Lin - keep up the good work!


----------



## mikeyB

Great news, Lin, and give my best regards to Lefty.


----------



## Stitch147

Glad to hear lefty is behaving.


----------



## Ljc

Thank you everyone.
Update .
The podiatrist is amazed at how well lefty is healing and praised me, up as she said, for looking after myself it sure  made a lovely change to be thought of as a good diabetic rather than a bad one,, Shemust see a lot of T2s who as she puts it who don’t look after themselves or who follow the imo outdated advise given to many of us. 

Lefty had it’s pic took again , she showed me the amazing changes from last week, at first I didn’t think it was a pic of my foot. Not only has the crater gone so has most of the scab  their is only a weeny bit in the center  she did some more debriding, it now has some Vaseline on and an Iodine dressing . Next week Lefty should graduate to a smaller plaster .


----------



## mikeyB

Can we have pictures of the graduation party?


----------



## Northerner

Great news Lin, what a star!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Can we have pictures of the graduation party?



No graduation party today I am afraid. She stuck another whopper on again lol, hopefully next week


----------



## Ljc

Th@nks Alan, I agree it is.


----------



## Ljc

Update, lefty took me out this afternoon ,  dragged me to the podiatrist it did , I didn’t want to go as I was so comfy and warm, but it insisted.

Wow what a supprise , it’s very nearly healed , just a weeny scab right in the centre, it’s really looking good. It was given the same treatment as before Only trouble is sometime between getting dressed this morning and lefties unveiling, I’ve somehow ripped the nail right off lefties little toe, that was a bit of a shock I can tell you, it’s had a good clean up and is now sporting an Iodine dressing anda dolly  , it won’t faze it as it’s had many dollies on over the last few years.
She also clipped what’s left of my toenails, all 6 of them. After an incident several months ago  it was treated by podiatrist lefties big toe , is now growing a new nail and soon the manky one will  part company.
Unfortunately she made righties big toe bleed only a spot though, so it’s now sporting a temporary dolly with an Iodine dressing just to be on the safe side.
Me and my feet eh.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Update, lefty took me out this afternoon ,  dragged me to the podiatrist it did , I didn’t want to go as I was so comfy and warm, but it insisted.
> 
> Wow what a supprise , it’s very nearly healed , just a weeny scab right in the centre, it’s really looking good. It was given the same treatment as before Only trouble is sometime between getting dressed this morning and lefties unveiling, I’ve somehow ripped the nail right off lefties little toe, that was a bit of a shock I can tell you, it’s had a good clean up and is now sporting an Iodine dressing anda dolly  , it won’t faze it as it’s had many dollies on over the last few years.
> She also clipped what’s left of my toenails, all 6 of them. After an incident several months ago  it was treated by podiatrist lefties big toe , is now growing a new nail and soon the manky one will  part company.
> Unfortunately she made righties big toe bleed only a spot though, so it’s now sporting a temporary dolly with an Iodine dressing just to be on the safe side.
> Me and my feet eh.


They certainly keep you on your toes!  Hope all heals quickly


----------



## Ljc

Thought I would give an update on lefty.
After many weekly visits to Podiatry lefty had its final check up today , little toe is doing well still has a bit of a scab where the nail should be. My instep has healed up nicely just got a scar the shape of Cyprus lol.
It had its final pic taken while I was doing the smiling 
I sure hope lefty behaves itself from now onwards.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Thought I would give an update on lefty.
> After many weekly visits to Podiatry lefty had its final check up today , little toe is doing well still has a bit of a scab where the nail should be My instep has healed up nicely just got a scar the shape of Cyprus lol.
> I sure hope lefty behaves itself from now onwards.


Good news Lin  I hope Lefty decides to be good from now on after putting you through all that!


----------



## Ralph-YK

Good to hear Ljc


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Thought I would give an update on lefty.
> After many weekly visits to Podiatry lefty had its final check up today , little toe is doing well still has a bit of a scab where the nail should be. My instep has healed up nicely just got a scar the shape of Cyprus lol.
> It had its final pic taken while I was doing the smiling
> I sure hope lefty behaves itself from now onwards.


Good news for you Lin


----------



## Bubbsie

Good news Lin.


----------



## Robin

OOh, that is good news, glad to hear it!


----------



## Carolg

Good news ljc


----------



## Stitch147

Great news hun.


----------



## Ljc

Thank you everyone


----------



## New-journey

That's great news, sure you must be so relieved!


----------



## KookyCat

Glad to hear lefty is behaving now, hopefully she stays in line from here in


----------



## Ljc

Saw the vampire today, hope I get good results.   My vein went into hiding but she managed to persuade it to give up some red stuff. Then she took my Bp, it’s high 150/80  so having it re checked in two weeks.
I think I’ll get my own Bp monitor.

She spied my Libre sensor ,she had heard about them but thought it delivered insulin. When I explained what it did she was very impressed.


----------



## Spireite72

Ljc said:


> Saw the vampire today, hope I get good results.   My vein went into hiding but she managed to persuade it to give up some red stuff. Then she took my Bp, it’s high 150/80  so having it re checked in two weeks.
> I think I’ll get my own Bp monitor.
> 
> She spied my Libre sensor ,she had heard about them but thought it delivered insulin. When I explained what it did she was very impressed.


Everything crossed for you


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Saw the vampire today, hope I get good results.   My vein went into hiding but she managed to persuade it to give up some red stuff. Then she took my Bp, it’s high 150/80  so having it re checked in two weeks.
> I think I’ll get my own Bp monitor.
> 
> She spied my Libre sensor ,she had heard about them but thought it delivered insulin. When I explained what it did she was very impressed.


Lin getting your own blood pressure monitor is a worthwhile investment...my BP goes up as soon as I get to the surgery car park...now I have a monitor my GP is happy to accept my readings...fingers crossed for the results.


----------



## Ljc

Thanks @Spireite72 and @Bubbsie .
Have just ordered a Bp monitor. I really hope I don’t need to increase Bp meds.


----------



## grovesy

Ljc said:


> Thanks @Spireite72 and @Bubbsie .
> Have just ordered a Bp monitor. I really hope I don’t need to increase Bp meds.


I have had my own for about 16 years. My current one is THE second in that time.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Bubbsie said:


> my BP goes up as soon as I get to the surgery car park


I gather that that is common enough that it is taken into account for BP targets (they assume it'll be lower when you're not having it tested).


----------



## Bubbsie

Ralph-YK said:


> I gather that that is common enough that it is taken into account for BP targets (they assume it'll be lower when you're not having it tested).


That's precisely why he is happy to take my readings Ralph.


----------



## Ljc

Update. I’ve been checking my Bp, it’s always around 160/ 90
Today I went to have it rechecked 130/ 80 
The thing that bugged me was she insisted fervently that I was on a low dose of Ramipril for my high Bp, I’m not it’s to help protect my kidneys and it wasn’t till I said that I was put on it by the renal consultant as they are leaking protein and I’m on two other drugs for high Bp, she stopped.
TBH What bugged me really was she seemed to think I didn’t know what my meds were for.
She was actually very nice .
I’m seeing gp next week and will take my own results in


----------



## Ljc

Been having to increase both my insulin’s, now I know why, it looks like  blurry Cellulitis has come out to play with both shins again  and would you believe it lefties big toe ,trust lefty to join in the fun.  
Thanks to patients access I’ve just made a gp appointment for this afternoon.


----------



## SB2015

Morning  @Ljc   Sorry to hear of lefty insisting on getting a look in!!
Glad that you have managed to get an appointment for today.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Been having to increase both my insulin’s, now I know why, it looks like  blurry Cellulitis has come out to play with both shins again  and would you believe it lefties big toe ,trust lefty to join in the fun.
> Thanks to patients access I’ve just made a gp appointment for this afternoon.


So sorry to hear this Lin  I hope the appointment goes well and you get a good, efficient treatment  Just shows how vigilant we need to be.


----------



## grovesy

hope the appointment goes well.


----------



## Stitch147

Bugger, sorry to hear this hun. Hope your appointment goes well this afternoon.


----------



## Robin

Oh no. Hope it gets sorted quickly. Tell Lefty to behave!


----------



## Ljc

Thank you everyone. Cellulitis confirmed and a two week course of antibiotics collected. Unfortunately I can’t have the usual ones they would prescribe as I’m allergic to them, trust me to be difficult. The good news is their is no sign of blisters atm, fingers crossed they don’t make an appearance as I’m totally fed up of blisters.


----------



## grovesy

Ljc said:


> Thank you everyone. Cellulitis confirmed and a two week course of antibiotics collected. Unfortunately I can’t have the usual ones they would prescribe as I’m allergic to them, trust me to be difficult. The good news is their is no sign of blisters atm, fingers crossed they don’t make an appearance as I’m totally fed up of blisters.


Hope the antibiotics work.


----------



## SB2015

Ljc said:


> Thank you everyone. Cellulitis confirmed and a two week course of antibiotics collected. Unfortunately I can’t have the usual ones they would prescribe as I’m allergic to them, trust me to be difficult. The good news is their is no sign of blisters atm, fingers crossed they don’t make an appearance as I’m totally fed up of blisters.


I hope that things now settle down with the antibiotics.


----------



## Northerner

Fingers crossed the antibiotics do their stuff Lin


----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry Lin, only just seen this. Sorry that the Cellulitis has returned. As you advised me I'll advise you ~ elevate those legs to help reduce the swelling. I know how painful Cellulitis is. I made the mistake of wearing Nora Battys  ~ I found out later that they weren't helping my Cellulitis at all but in fact were exacerbating the condition. So I stopped wearing them. I'm not saying you should do the same, just thought I'd mention this. Sorry naughty Lefty toe couldn't leave things alone and joined in. I found icecold compresses helped to reduce the swelling. Keep em legs well moisurised and I hope the anti.b's kick in quickly. Take care and look after yourself hun. x
WL


----------



## Bryan Osborne

Some real rays of sunshine on this thread unlike the confrontation with my first Diabetes Nurse who treated me like a criminal. I now ONLY see the GP much to the practice annoyance!  I have gone from 113kg to 89kg since last March......... No i didn't see anything negative in that either... Why don't diabetics just sort out their OWN practice and support the NHS couldn't find their arse sat on their hands! Well DONE EVERYBODY!


----------



## Ljc

Bryan Osborne said:


> Some real rays of sunshine on this thread unlike the confrontation with my first Diabetes Nurse who treated me like a criminal. I now ONLY see the GP much to the practice annoyance!  I have gone from 113kg to 89kg since last March......... No i didn't see anything negative in that either... Why don't diabetics just sort out their OWN practice and support the NHS couldn't find their arse sat on their hands! Well DONE EVERYBODY!


Well done on the weight loss. 
Sorry to hear you have had such a bad experience with the nurse, some really don’t understand do they, we need the right info , encouragement and support. Fortunately for me my pr@ctice nurse is very supportive but sadly I know far more about my insulin management , I’ve learnt most of what I know from the good people on here.
One thing that really bothers me Is, when someone who is newly diagnosed with T2
Who comes here totally desperate because they were given little info and even worse the wrong info about diet.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Sorry Lin, only just seen this. Sorry that the Cellulitis has returned. As you advised me I'll advise you ~ elevate those legs to help reduce the swelling. I know how painful Cellulitis is. I made the mistake of wearing Nora Battys  ~ I found out later that they weren't helping my Cellulitis at all but in fact were exacerbating the condition. So I stopped wearing them. I'm not saying you should do the same, just thought I'd mention this. Sorry naughty Lefty toe couldn't leave things alone and joined in. I found icecold compresses helped to reduce the swelling. Keep em legs well moisurised and I hope the anti.b's kick in quickly. Take care and look after yourself hun. x
> WL


Thank you. The cold compress is a great idea, it sure helps with the burning and itchiness   I’m moisturising leggies like mad . Still no sign of blisters .  In one way I’m happy to feel the burning and itchiness as I never felt it last time, so my neuropathy has eased somewhat


----------



## Ljc

Thank you @grovesy @SB2015 , @Northerner


----------



## Ljc

Update , these antibiotics always give me a horrid taste but I’ll put up with that as my legs are getting no worse and I’ve only been on them a couple of days .
My BGs are dead strange  Overnight ,  I’ve been waking with good numbers even though they’ve been hill climbing during the night, I only have  basal in the morning.  The fun starts after I eat , even though I’ve doubled my bolus, my levels start to drop back but around 2 hrs after eating they’re up up and away , thankfully I’ve got the insulin calculator set up.
And my usually rarely noticed  Asthma had decided to join in all the fun, a walk to the kitchen and I’m like puffing billy lol and my energy has gone and done a runner, so if anyone spots it please send it back in my direction
Sorry for the rant I’ll be better. tomorrow


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Thank you. The cold compress is a great idea, it sure helps with the burning and itchiness   I’m moisturising leggies like mad . Still no sign of blisters .  In one way I’m happy to feel the burning and itchiness as I never felt it last time, so my neuropathy has eased somewhat


My daughter gave me a thin towel that my grandson used to dry himself off between races at swimming gala's. I would soak it in cold water, give it a little squeeze, fold it, then pop it in a medium plastic food bag and put in the freezer for 20~30mins but not let it freeze solid. It's 31" x 15" so plenty big enough to wrap round one leg from ankle to thigh ~ or twice round leg from foot to knee. For the other leg I would use thin new tea towels, same procedure. I hope you have some relief soon Lin from the dreadful pain and the constant itch Its enough to drive you barmy

Oh and I'll keep an eye out for your energy while I'm looking for mine
WL


----------



## Amigo

Ljc said:


> Update , these antibiotics always give me a horrid taste but I’ll put up with that as my legs are getting no worse and I’ve only been on them a couple of days .
> My BGs are dead strange  Overnight ,  I’ve been waking with good numbers even though they’ve been hill climbing during the night, I only have  basal in the morning.  The fun starts after I eat , even though I’ve doubled my bolus, my levels start to drop back but around 2 hrs after eating they’re up up and away , thankfully I’ve got the insulin calculator set up.
> And my usually rarely noticed  Asthma had decided to join in all the fun, a walk to the kitchen and I’m like puffing billy lol and my energy has gone and done a runner, so if anyone spots it please send it back in my direction
> Sorry for the rant I’ll be better. tomorrow



Feel better soon Lin. This heat doesn’t help either


----------



## Ruby/London

I hope you feel better soon, Amigo - sounds rough going...


----------



## SB2015

Ljc said:


> Update , these antibiotics always give me a horrid taste but I’ll put up with that as my legs are getting no worse and I’ve only been on them a couple of days .
> My BGs are dead strange  Overnight ,  I’ve been waking with good numbers even though they’ve been hill climbing during the night, I only have  basal in the morning.  The fun starts after I eat , even though I’ve doubled my bolus, my levels start to drop back but around 2 hrs after eating they’re up up and away , thankfully I’ve got the insulin calculator set up.
> And my usually rarely noticed  Asthma had decided to join in all the fun, a walk to the kitchen and I’m like puffing billy lol and my energy has gone and done a runner, so if anyone spots it please send it back in my direction
> Sorry for the rant I’ll be better. tomorrow



Where else can you have a good rant knowing that people understand the difficulties.
Feel free, and I hope the forthcoming cooler weather will be good to you.


----------



## Flower

I hope the antibiotics are starting to do their thing Ljc. What on earth is Leftie doing trying to join in. Has it not got the message yet! 

Hoping you and legs are feeling better soon


----------



## Ljc

Sorry I’ve not looked on here for a few days to say Thank you.
Thank you everyone.
1 leg has started to improve and big toe is towing the line again, my right leg is being flipping stubborn.

I had a gp appointment to discus the results of my blood test. My kidney function has slipped to stage 4 .
I am hoping it’s because I had a mild uti at the time , my kidney function has taken a dive like this before when I’ve had infections or been on Anti Bs, so I’m keeping everything crossed that they recover soon. I’m supposed to be having another blood test to check them again next week  but I think I will re arrange it till when the Cellulitis clears up and I have been off the anti Bs for a while.
I already have a renal appointment in August.
My Bp was high  160/ 70 ish I knew that last time was a fluke as it’s high on my monitor. He wAnted to put me on a diuretic but my kidneys don’t get on at  all well with them, so he’s increased my Ramipril a little, it like a couple of my other meds can affect kidney function,  that’s why he wants another blood test.

He was ecstatic about my Hb1ac and the  info a Libre gives , He had never heard of them before and he was most impressed, and shocked that they are not readily available on prescription for people with T1.


----------



## Northerner

I hope Keith the Kidney gets his act together soon Lin, and that it's just a temporary thing  Good to hear the toe and left leg are improving, hope the lag for leg 2 isn't too far behind


----------



## Ljc

Atm it seems I just get one thing cleard up when another thing starts.
After the Cellulitis cleared up I developed another but different skin infection on my poor legs, I can neither say it or spell it. I’ve e got another two weeks of an ointment to rub in. But it’s clearing up very nicely so my leggies are beginning to look human again.

A couple of days ago , my insulin needs increased quite a bit so I guessed it was either changing seasons or my body knew summat was up, turns out summat is up . Woke up this morning with muck coming out of my ear , it became quite painful and noisy, my Tinnitus has got Tinnitus lol.
So i am back on antibiotics 

The good news is Dad is doing very well, back to his old self infact.


----------



## HOBIE

Double Yay !


----------



## Carolg

Hope you are feeling better soon Lyn


----------



## Ljc

Thank you @HOBIE and @Carolg .


----------



## Ljc

Well my ear is throbbing away nicely to itself just waiting for the paracetamol to kick in, though it’s nowhere near as painful as some ear infections I’ve had. The leaking has eased up a bit too so I think the anti Bs are beginning to work l

I am needing much more insulin to keep my levels reasonable , due to what the Libre graph has been showing me I’ve also increased my basal a bit.


----------



## Ljc

Update, sorry it’s a bit of a ramble 
Fingers crossed I am hoping the worst is over now. My ear has been quite painful the last two days, spreading to my jaw, all the external parts of my ear, and strangely two small areas of my scalp. My ear was almost fully blocked too. I guessed possibly an abscess and it’s looking like I was right. 
After a restless night I woke to a blocked ear that suddenly cleared when I sat up, gurgle gurgle it went.
So far most of the pain is gone and the external parts of ear are only slightly sore.

Soon as I started chewing my breakfast, strange gloopy,  wet and clicking noises accompanied each bite.
Rightly or wrongly, problaby wrong , I I took a clean tissue and very gently used it to see if anything was coming out, it was a bright green yellow semi fluid liquid,  yuk, it didn’t put me off my brekkie though .

I’ve still got a few days left of Antibiotics, so I hope they will do the trick of clearing up the rest of the infection.


----------



## mikeyB

Probably a bit TMI for anyone having guacamole with lunch, but it sounds like the worst is over. Good news, Lin


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Update, sorry it’s a bit of a ramble
> Fingers crossed I am hoping the worst is over now. My ear has been quite painful the last two days, spreading to my jaw, all the external parts of my ear, and strangely two small areas of my scalp. My ear was almost fully blocked too. I guessed possibly an abscess and it’s looking like I was right.
> After a restless night I woke to a blocked ear that suddenly cleared when I sat up, gurgle gurgle it went.
> So far most of the pain is gone and the external parts of ear are only slightly sore.
> 
> Soon as I started chewing my breakfast, strange gloopy,  wet and clicking noises accompanied each bite.
> Rightly or wrongly, problaby wrong , I I took a clean tissue and very gently used it to see if anything was coming out, it was a bright green yellow semi fluid liquid,  yuk, it didn’t put me off my brekkie though .
> 
> I’ve still got a few days left of Antibiotics, so I hope they will do the trick of clearing up the rest of the infection.


Ewww!  Good to hear that the pain has eased, I hope it's sorted now


----------



## Lanny

Ah, glad to hear your on the mend! You know, that’s what maybe caused the miscalculation in your bolus; ear improving!

It took me a couple of weeks of daily physio to see a pattern in the rise & fall of bolus doses I need as the week progresses & the exercises get easier & less painful!


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Probably a bit TMI for anyone having guacamole with lunch, but it sounds like the worst is over. Good news, Lin


Thanks  @mikeyB I am having a good laugh now.


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Ewww!  Good to hear that the pain has eased, I hope it's sorted now


Thank you


----------



## Ljc

Lanny said:


> Ah, glad to hear your on the mend! You know, that’s what maybe caused the miscalculation in your bolus; ear improving!
> 
> It took me a couple of weeks of daily physio to see a pattern in the rise & fall of bolus doses I need as the week progresses & the exercises get easier & less painful!



Thanks. I am always @mazed at how much my insulin needs change when I’m not at my best. According  to this mornings brekkie bolus I still need more.
I hope you’re back to your old self soon, pain really pulls one down.


----------



## Ljc

It’s been a while since I’ve been here .  Woke up this morning to see an orrible sight , 2nd toe on righty (that makes a change , it’s normally lefty that plays up ) it’s obviously not very well, red swollen and weeping. 
So looks like I’ll be trying out our fairly new minor injuries unit today.
Fingers crossed all will be well.


----------



## Carolg

Fingers crossed ljc


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve been here .  Woke up this morning to see an orrible sight , 2nd toe on righty (that makes a change , it’s normally lefty that plays up ) it’s obviously not very well, red swollen and weeping.
> So looks like I’ll be trying out our fairly new minor injuries unit today.
> Fingers crossed all will be well.


I hope it can be treated quickly Lin {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Robin

Eek! I hope the minor injuries unit proves its worth, and you get it sorted quickly, Lin!


----------



## KARNAK

Take care Lin, hope all will be ok.


----------



## grovesy

Good luck,


----------



## Eddy Edson

Thanks for the Christmas present, DF!  Hope it gets sorted quickly.


----------



## Ditto

Get well asap...hope they can sort it.


----------



## Ljc

Thank you everybody.
Not long back from minors. I am impressed, it’s quite a large place with various departments , I waited less than an our and was seen by a nurse. Righties toe was sporting a big blister, which has been Aspirated and cleaned   It’s now sporting  a dressing that helps draw the fluid out, sure makes a ch@nge from the  dolly I usually end up with ,I’m now on antibiotics.  I need to hAve it checked after Christmas.

I have no idea why my toes seem to have such an affinity to blisters, I suppose it’s the same as my walking sticks dislike of being vertical lol


----------



## Ljc

Eddy Edson said:


> Thanks for the Christmas present, DF!  Hope it gets sorted quickly.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Thank you everybody.
> Not long back from minors. I am impressed, it’s quite a large place with various departments , I waited less than an our and was seen by a nurse. Righties toe was sporting a big blister, which has been Aspirated and cleaned   It’s now sporting  a dressing that helps draw the fluid out, sure makes a ch@nge from the  dolly I usually end up with ,I’m now on antibiotics.  I need to hAve it checked after Christmas.
> 
> I have no idea why my toes seem to have such an affinity to blisters, I suppose it’s the same as my walking sticks dislike of being vertical lol


Good to hear, I hope they are nicely on the way to being fully healed at next inspection


----------



## Ljc

TBH I think the DF deserves some Christmas presents please feel free to add your own

Here’s mine 
 
With lots of love


----------



## Ljc

Woke up earlier feeling really tired .  Overnight BG had a huge rapid spike which I assume is due to the antibiotics.  I went back to bed woke up with the chills, shivering , tired and nausea. don’t appear to hav3 a temperature . My toe looks no worse and the dressing is  working well at drawing out and absorbing the fluid.

BG is now mid 4s Thank you Insulin and Libre.


----------



## Lanny

Oh no, but, it looks like antibiotics were the right way to go! Hope things are better for you today & the antibiotics continue to do it’s thing!


----------



## mikeyB

Ljc said:


> Woke up earlier feeling really tired .  Overnight BG had a huge rapid spike which I assume is due to the antibiotics.  I went back to bed woke up with the chills, shivering , tired and nausea. don’t appear to hav3 a temperature . My toe looks no worse and the dressing is  working well at drawing out and absorbing the fluid.
> 
> BG is now mid 4s Thank you Insulin and Libre.


The chills and shivering are called a Herxheimer reaction. It happens when bacteria are being slaughtered by antibiotics, as the cells break up they release toxins which produce an inflammatory response in the body. That accounts for the BG spike as well. It means the antibiotics are doing their job, which is reassuring.

It’s completely harmless, by the way.


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> The chills and shivering are called a Herxheimer reaction. It happens when bacteria are being slaughtered by antibiotics, as the cells break up they release toxins which produce an inflammatory response in the body. That accounts for the BG spike as well. It means the antibiotics are doing their job, which is reassuring.
> 
> It’s completely harmless, by the way.


@mikeyB. Thank you for explaining, you have reassured me. TBH I was beginning to think what on earth was going on.


----------



## mikeyB

My pleasure, Lin. Explanation always trumps worry


----------



## pav

Ljc said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve been here .  Woke up this morning to see an orrible sight , 2nd toe on righty (that makes a change , it’s normally lefty that plays up ) it’s obviously not very well, red swollen and weeping.
> So looks like I’ll be trying out our fairly new minor injuries unit today.
> Fingers crossed all will be well.




Righty must of felt like they were being left out of all the attention, good news that you are being looked after. Lefty here is still black and just does not want to play ball, maybe one day he will be back to normal.


----------



## Ljc

pav said:


> Righty must of felt like they were being left out of all the attention, good news that you are being looked after. Lefty here is still black and just does not want to play ball, maybe one day he will be back to normal.


Oh no, what is it with our feet. I hope you’re lefty decides it wants to look bootiful soon.


----------



## Ljc

Righty had it’s first appointment with the podiatrist today. I’ve now got two yes two toes all swaddled up together all nice and cosy like as third toe has decided to join in the fun both are a bit leaky, so I’ve temporarily renamed them leaky 2 and leaky 3.  ,  (fingers crossed) fortunately no sign of infection but I am to remain on antibiotics as they are at high risk atm. 
Since I’ve been under the nhs podiatry  I have  been impressed with how they look after my tootsies, 

I’m to redress it myself next week and give it a salt bath , or go to nurse at Gp as podiatrist has no appointments till the 8th jan.


----------



## Madeline

Poor toesies


----------



## pav

Hope the snuggling up together keeps them nice and warm and they get better soon, at least at the moment my lefty is just black thankfully. Nurse said I must of bashed it again, do find its strange that I managed to bash the same toe twice.


----------



## Ljc

Thank you Madeline and Pav. 

Had to re dress my toes first thing this morning as the dressing had soaked through and was nearly off. 
This was not an easy thing as my arms are shrinking lol but I manage it   Anyway leaky 2  though still leaking well  actually looks a bit better, not so raw looking as it was on Friday and   I can’t call leaky 3 , leaky anymore  .


----------



## SB2015

Ljc said:


> Thank you Madeline and Pav.
> 
> Had to re dress my toes first thing this morning as the dressing had soaked through and was nearly off.
> This was not an easy thing as my arms are shrinking lol but I manage it   Anyway leaky 2  though still leaking well  actually looks a bit better, not so raw looking as it was on Friday and   I can’t call leaky 3 , leaky anymore  .


That is all sounding as if you toes are beginning to understand who is boss.
Long may it continue.


----------



## Ljc

SB2015 said:


> That is all sounding as if you toes are beginning to understand who is boss.
> Long may it continue.


Oh I do hope so.    I hope they learn this lesson well.


----------



## pav

Hope they realise who is the boss and come back into line


----------



## Madeline

Toeing the line.


----------



## Ljc

Well they’re not toeing the line yet lol  but I’ve just got a load of dressings that should mop up leaky ones tears , righty is done up like a dogs dinner atm   I think I’ll contact the podiatrist on Wednesday to see if they can fit me in earlier than the 8th.
I hope I am not tempting fate by saying this  but no sign of infection so far. However the antibiotics are starting  to increase Andrex’s profits


----------



## Ljc

Redressed righty yesterday, it’s looking no worse and no sign of infection 
The weeping seems to have eased up a lot mind you it’s well padded up just in case. 
I see podiatrist tomorrow evening.


----------



## Madeline

Good toe, Righty. Good toe.


----------



## pav

Things are looking brighter, hope all goes well with the podiatrist.


----------



## Ljc

Thank you Madeline and Pav .

I have no wish to tempt fate but it looks like righty has decided to toe the line 

The third toe has healed but still a tad fragile , I’ve just to keep an eye on it
Leaky 2 is still leaking slightly but looks much better than when I redressed it a few days ago , it  had a very minor infection trying to start , but with careful use of the tools of his trade the podiatrist removed it , leaky 2 is now sporting an Iodine dressing and has a wee sock all to itself .

Next appointment on the 18th.


----------



## Flower

Good to hear things are improving for you Lin  I hope those pesky toes fall in to line and you can ditch the dressings and the worry.


----------



## Barbara W

Glad things are starting to improve for you take care x


----------



## Ljc

Good news, I saw the podiatrist today and
.
.
.

It’s healed .
I’ve just to wear a Sock for a while to keep toe nice and warm and righty can come naked in the shower with me tomorrow  , no more fighting to get that plastic thingy on that keeps it dry , *yay*
The podiatrist said to hang on to my bootiful dressing sandal to use as a threat to keep my feet in line . Little does she know that I am now on my second one as I wore the other one out.
I have a another appt in two weeks just to check all is well.


----------



## Flower

Lovely news Lin  

Well done toes, good work all round. Now stick to the plan and behave! 

Was it a Limbo to keep your feet dry? I have daily battles with mine and the band of wet-suit material around the top, ggrr


----------



## Ljc

Yes it’s a Limbo, it’s improved my french no end lol, I expect it’s done the same for you too


----------



## Flower

Mais oui!   I tell it what I think of it on a regular basis!


----------



## Ljc

Flower said:


> Mais oui!   I tell it what I think of it on a regular basis!


----------



## pav

Great news he has toed the line, good news must be traveling, fingers crossed my mischievous lefty is showing signs of turning back to normal.


----------



## Ljc

pav said:


> Great news he has toed the line, good news must be traveling, fingers crossed my mischievous lefty is showing signs of turning back to normal.


Come on lefty , you can do it


----------



## pav

Ljc said:


> Come on lefty , you can do it



At the speed he is going another couple of months to go, perhaps I should paint him the same colour as the others  , Just seams strange both times when toes turned black its been the same lefty, and never felt any bashes to the them either.


----------



## trophywench

I laughed like a drain when Pete had a broken leg, popped his Limbo on and got in the hot tub.

He hadn't 'burped' it well enough and it just floated upwards and bobbed on the surface under its own steam uncontrollably - he virtually had to get out again to sort it.

(I want you to know I was very sympathetic re the leg really - it was just the daftness with this!)


----------



## Ljc

trophywench said:


> I laughed like a drain when Pete had a broken leg, popped his Limbo on and got in the hot tub.
> 
> He hadn't 'burped' it well enough and it just floated upwards and bobbed on the surface under its own steam uncontrollably - he virtually had to get out again to sort it.
> 
> (I want you to know I was very sympathetic re the leg really - it was just the daftness with this!)



 
I’ve ended up with a balloon on my foot too


----------



## Jojo catwoman

Good news!


----------



## Ljc

Busy day tomorrow , seeing vampire in the morning, fingers crossed my veins don’t do a runner. 
Then in the afternoon for some foot tickling at podiatrist , I won’t feel a thing


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Busy day tomorrow , seeing vampire in the morning, fingers crossed my veins don’t do a runner.
> Then in the afternoon for some foot tickling at podiatrist , I won’t feel a thing


Hope all goes well!


----------



## Sally W

Ljc said:


> Busy day tomorrow , seeing vampire in the morning, fingers crossed my veins don’t do a runner.
> Then in the afternoon for some foot tickling at podiatrist , I won’t feel a thing


Good news! All the best for today


----------



## Ljc

Thank you Northener and Sally W .
I am well pleased.
Foot tickling was no different from last time
Kidney function results are not in yet
Liver function two are very slightly out which is normal for me. No @ction required
Full blood count is perfec
Hb1ac is stuck on 38 .



Now I’ve only to see the new d nurse in March , I really hope she is not full of the Eatwell plate,  low fat and you’ve had two  OMG *two!  *hypo’s in the last month - shock horror emoji - 
Can you tell , I really hate breaking in new d nurses.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Thank you Northener and Sally W .
> I am well pleased.
> Foot tickling was no different from last time
> Kidney function results are not in yet
> Liver function two are very slightly out which is normal for me. No @ction required
> Full blood count is perfec
> Hb1ac is stuck on 38 .
> 
> 
> 
> Now I’ve only to see the new d nurse in March , I really hope she is not full of the Eatwell plate,  low fat and you’ve had two  OMG *two!  *hypo’s in the last month - shock horror emoji -
> Can you tell , I really hate breaking in new d nurses.


Hehe!  Great news with the results!  Hope the new nurse turns out to be a good 'un


----------



## Barbara W

Well done good results.


----------



## SB2015

Well done Lin.
Good results, and I am sure you can ‘help the D nurse with their training’
You will have them sorted in no time, if they have any sense.


----------



## Sally W

Ljc said:


> Thank you Northener and Sally W .
> I am well pleased.
> Foot tickling was no different from last time
> Kidney function results are not in yet
> Liver function two are very slightly out which is normal for me. No @ction required
> Full blood count is perfec
> Hb1ac is stuck on 38 .
> 
> 
> 
> Now I’ve only to see the new d nurse in March , I really hope she is not full of the Eatwell plate,  low fat and you’ve had two  OMG *two!  *hypo’s in the last month - shock horror emoji -
> Can you tell , I really hate breaking in new d nurses.


Glad to hear such good news. I know exactly what you mean about nurses...my last was just like that


----------



## Lanny

Well done, Lin. Great result!

Just train the nurse if necessary!


----------



## Madeline

Fabulous result! 

I also hate that b****y Eatwell plate.


----------



## Ljc

Thank you everyone.

Well what can I say.  I saw the new nurse today and it seems someone else has already trained her up .
No Eatwell plate and I I’d got myself all geared up for battle too    She  understood carbs were the problem , it took her a while to get the grip of, I was not on fixed doses of insulin , that I was not under a DSN , it did seem to shake her a bit when she realised I was only under her care it also surprised her that I adapted my insulin to carbs eaten and changed things as necessary, I learnt most of this from you guys, so a great BIG THANKYOU to you all.  

She really really wanted to up my Atovastain , my cholesterol was 5.3 and LDL  3.3 is higher than HDL I said no  thanks, they don’t seem to do a proper breakdown of the Lipids and as far as I know my ticker is ticking away nicely . 
She also wanted to book me in for a foot tickling session with the care assistant who does  the foot checks the one who I said I would never see again .  I am so glad I am under the nhs podiatrist for all my foot care 

The needles I was changed to a while back have started marking and bruising me , one look at my tum and she said she would change my prescription back to BD viva .

She was very worried about my couple of minor lows , 1 today and 2 last week, honestly 3.9 
She doesn’t want to see me for 6 months am happy with that


----------



## trophywench

3.9 is only ever a problem if you a) don't correct it asap and b) you don't know WHY.  Ever thought - because she doesn't know why, that's why she regards it as a 'problem' instead of an 'opportunity' ?


----------



## Ljc

trophywench said:


> 3.9 is only ever a problem if you a) don't correct it asap and b) you don't know WHY.  Ever thought - because she doesn't know why, that's why she regards it as a 'problem' instead of an 'opportunity' ?


Very true.
TBH I think it was more to do with her being understandably concerned with my Hb1ac being lower than she preferred,  I explained my insulin needs are changing due to spring being round the corner, poor thing misunderstood and thought a DSN was changing my ratio.  
We actually had a good chat about what I ate .


----------



## SB2015

Ljc said:


> Very true.
> TBH I think it was more to do with her being understandably concerned with my Hb1ac being lower than she preferred,  I explained my insulin needs are changing due to spring being round the corner, poor thing misunderstood and thought a DSN was changing my ratio.
> We actually had a good chat about what I ate .


Sounds like a good appointment in which the nurse will have finished the day with a lot more understanding.
I am glad they have changed back to the BD Viva needles.  I suspect quite a few people are bruised but if started in the others they don’t realise that there are better ones.


----------



## Ljc

At my last appointment  I asked to be swapped back to BD Viva, needles well  she’s prescribed BD Micro fine and they are a big improvement , they glide in and most importantly out without jagging and the insulin flows out much better too. Only trouble is she has cut me down to 100  I usually jab 4 times a day , I’ll get that sorted tomorrow.


----------



## trophywench

She'd have been daft to give you any more at first - what if you were allergic to them?  (I am - sting me like sheet - exactly like getting lemon juice into a paper cut you've forgotten about until you decided to have a G&T !) LOL


----------



## Ljc

Don’t worry it’s nothing bad.  
Saw Gp today as my hearing in one ear had not recovered from an ear infection I had a few eeeks ago and the other ear was a  bit muffled now too. 
One ear was just a bit of wax , the other ear was a bit wet , no redness and had some wax .
He said he would give me some ear drops, fine I thought.
When I got home I opened the paper bagto find...
.
.
.
A small bottle of Olive oil with an ear dropper,   I’ve got tons of the stuff here and a multitude of ear droppers.
Note to self, next time ask


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Don’t worry it’s nothing bad.
> Saw Gp today as my hearing in one ear had not recovered from an ear infection I had a few eeeks ago and the other ear was a  bit muffled now too.
> One ear was just a bit of wax , the other ear was a bit wet , no redness and had some wax .
> He said he would give me some ear drops, fine I thought.
> When I got home I opened the paper bagto find...
> .
> .
> .
> A small bottle of Olive oil with an ear dropper,   I’ve got tons of the stuff here and a multitude of ear droppers.
> Note to self, next time ask


Ha! I remember being given this tip years ago by a nurse at my practice  Hope things clear up soon


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Ha! I remember being given this tip years ago by a nurse at my practice  Hope things clear up soon


I remember the time when we only used Olive Oil  for our ears , never for cooking. That makes me feel old lol.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hope the ‘ear drops’ work well. Or make a nice addition to a salad.


----------



## Ljc

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope the ‘ear drops’ work well. Or make a nice addition to a salad.


----------



## Ljc

That was quick .  On the 20 th Aug  had my blood test for my diabetes review in a couple f weeks.
On the 21st I checked my medical record online and was most surprised to see most  results were already in.  A couple of results were abnormal, which I will check out soon. My Hb1ac came in today , 41 am happy with that


----------



## Ljc

Had my  6 month review this morning , this was the second time I saw this nurse.
The review went well , Bp 130/85
The nurse , I’ll call her B is very knowledgeable and helpful, much better than the nurses I have had for many a year.
She spotted the Libre  sensor stuck on my arm straight away , we didn’t have the usual hypo chat that usually follows my Hb1ac result.

She is going to order me a spare Echo pen, I also asked about the possibility of  test strips for my Libre, she doesn’t hold out much hope but will ask.

I told her about the virus I had a few weeks ago causing  both insulin needs increasing and are still up even though I am well now. after questioning my symptoms she explained it can take two weeks for BG levels to get back to normal , if they didn’t she wants me to let her know, but that their wasn’t really anything she could do, to which I said, we need the insulin we need, to which she nodded
At the mo my Basal is 7.5 units a day
Bolus is 3 units to 10 carbs

I am really pleased that I have a nurse who knows her stuff , one that I don’t have to teach , she also has a nice way with her and a sense of humour..


----------

